# Der 1. eigene Rechner!



## sl-baller (25. August 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum! 

Nachdem ich nun 3 Jahre hinter einem Lappi saß wirds Zeit für einen richtigen (Gaming) Rechner! ...  ... 
Was will ich alles tun: 1. Daddeln (Ego-shooter, Strategiespiele, Simulationsspiele) 2. Musik verwalten bzw drüber laufen lassen 3. Im Internet surfen

Benötigt wird von einem Rechner über eine Tastatur bis hin zum Monitor alles ... außer ner Maus ... die hab ich schon und werde die übernehmen da ich mit der sehr zufrieden bin! 

Hab mich nun mehrere Wochen belesen und informiert ... dennoch habe ich natürlich etliche offene Fragen! ... Doch die kommen zu gegebener Zeit! ...

Vorab erst einmal was ich mir alles rausgesucht habe:

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower Schwarz, Window - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155 - Computer
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Grafikkarte: 1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop
Festplatte: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer
Laufwerk: LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Netzteil: 530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Vorab die wichtigste Frage ... passen die Komponenten so überein wie ich denke?
Ansonsten: Liefert das Netzteil genug Power und Anschlüsse? 
Merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen 1333 Mhz und 1600 Mhz beim Arbeitsspeicher? 
Reicht der Onboard Sound um Musik gut wiedergeben zu können (möchte meine 2.2 Soundanlage per Klinke anschließen können) ... Und wo liegt der Vorteil einer Soundkarte?

Tastatur: Logitech K300 Compact Tastatur Schwarz Deutsch USB - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Mit Logitech habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht ... Außerdem gefällt mir die Größe ...  ... Hat sonst jmd zufällig diese Tastatur zu Haus und kann mehr berichten? 

Dann noch zum Monitor: Was benötigt ein guter Monitor um darauf optimal zocken zu können? Worauf muss man achten? Hab gesehen das es bereits für 100-130€ gute Monitore zu haben sein sollen ... besonders die Syncmaster Serie von Samsung wird da empfohlen ... ! ... Was is dort wichtig? ... 
Eine größe von 21,5"-22" reicht mir dabei locker! 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und meine Fragen beantworten sodass ich schlauer werde!  


sl-baller


----------



## der_knoben (25. August 2011)

Das kannst du so kaufen, nur beim NT solltest du zu einem Straight Power greifen, bpsw. BeQuiet Straight Power e8 580CM.
RAM: Unterschied zwischen 1600 und 1333 ist nicht spürbar.
Soundkarte nützt dir nur was, wenn du ein Top-Soundsystem hast.


----------



## Lordac (25. August 2011)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!



> *Gehäuse:* BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower Schwarz, Window - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


Wenn es dir gefällt dann passt es, alternativ kannst du dir mal das Sharkoon T9 Value anschauen.



> *Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


Passt wenn du die CPU übertakten möchtest.



> *CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155 - Computer


Der Kühler ist aus P/L-Sicht auch sehr gut, alternativ könntest du dir den Thermalright HR-02 Macho anschauen.



> *Mainboard:* ASRock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by


Falls ein interner USB3-Controller wichtig für dich ist (für ein USB3-Frontpanel bzw. I/O-Anschluss) dann würde ich das ASUS P8Z68-V nehmen wenn es ein Z68-Board sein soll, alternativ ginge z.B. auch ein P67-Board wie z.B. das MSI P67A-G45.



> *Arbeitsspeicher:* 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
> *Festplatte:* 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer






> *Grafikkarte:* 1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop


Für 1920x1080 würde auch z.B. die Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC oder Sapphire HD 6950 reichen, wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest ist die GTX570 Phantom aber auch eine gute Wahl.



> *Laufwerk:* LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware,


Das scheint die neueste Version zu sein, LG-Laufwerke sind in der Regel recht gut, beim Zugriff aber meist etwas laut.



> *Netzteil:* 530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


Das würde ich auf jeden Fall gegen z.B. das be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 480W (Kabelmanagement), Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 oder be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 580W (Kabelmanagement) tauschen, die Pure Power-Serie wurde eher für den Office-Bereich konzipiert.



> Merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen 1333 Mhz und 1600 Mhz beim Arbeitsspeicher?


In der Praxis nicht.



> Reicht der Onboard Sound um Musik gut wiedergeben zu können (möchte meine 2.2 Soundanlage per Klinke anschließen können) ... Und wo liegt der Vorteil einer Soundkarte?


Eine Soundkarte macht dann Sinn wenn du gute Boxen und/oder ein gutes Headset hast, mit der ASUS Xonar DS 7.1, PCI oder ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 bekommt man gute Karten für relativ wenig Geld.



> Dann noch zum Monitor: Was benötigt ein guter Monitor um darauf optimal zocken zu können? Worauf muss man achten? Hab gesehen das es bereits für 100-130€ gute Monitore zu haben sein sollen ... besonders die Syncmaster Serie von Samsung wird da empfohlen ... ! ... Was is dort wichtig? Eine größe von 21,5"-22" reicht mir dabei locker!


Wenn er max. 22" groß sein soll würde ich den Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ nehmen.

Ich orientiere mich immer an Tests von PCGH sowie dem eigenen Geschmack, Klavierlackoptik ist z.B. nichts für mich. Der Stromverbrauch sollte nicht zu hoch sein wenn man den Bildschirm oft und lange nutzt und ich persönlich würde nichts mehr unter 24" kaufen, eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 empfinde ich auch als sehr angenehm, 1920x1080 hat sich aber ziemlich durchgesetzt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Lordac (25. August 2011)

Doppelpost, sorry.


----------



## sl-baller (25. August 2011)

Der Anfang von deinem 1. Satz gefällt mir sehr gut! ^^ ...

580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, 
meinste das? worin liegt der vorteil?

also ne Soundkarte würde also nur was nützen wenn man n richtiges heimkino-soundsystem hat?


edit:
@Lordac

danke für die ausführliche antwort! 

1920x1080 full hd is mein Ziel ja! ... dafür würde generell auch eine 560ti reichen? ... 
ich nehme an eine 570gtx wäre allerdings noch etwas zukunftssicherer? ...
das mit dem oc will ich mal sehen ... offen will ich mir diese option auf jeden fall halten!  ...

worin liegt denn eigentlich prinzipiell der unterschied zwischen einem P- und einem Z-chipsatz?


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Das Pure Power ist ein aufgeblasenes Office-Nettzeil, d.h. es ist vom Design eigentlich nicht für so hohe Leistung konzipiert. Die Alternativen von Lordac sind alle super


----------



## sl-baller (25. August 2011)

okok ... also lieber straight power für einen toughen gamer pc?!


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Jep. Das Straight Power E8 480 reicht aus. Wenn Du auf Kabelmanagment verzichten kannst, wäre das Straight E8 500 oder 550 eine Alternative.


----------



## sl-baller (25. August 2011)

was heißt kabelmanagement eigentlich genau? ... 

das alle teile mit kabeln angeschlossen werden wollen is klar ... aber muss dafür nich in allererster linie das gehäuse genug versteckmöglichkeiten geben? ...


----------



## Lordac (25. August 2011)

Hallo,



> @Lordac
> 
> danke für die ausführliche antwort!


immer gerne !



> 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,
> meinste das? worin liegt der vorteil?


Die Straight Power-Serie ist die Mittelklasse bei be quiet! welche qualitativ gut ist und ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis hat. Das Netzteil hat zudem Kabelmanagement was bedeutet das nur die benötigten Kabel angeschlossen werden und die restlichen in der Schachtel bleiben können.



> also ne Soundkarte würde also nur was nützen wenn man n richtiges heimkino-soundsystem hat?


Jein, es gibt auch gute kleinere Systeme mit zwei Boxen oder gute Headsets wo sich eine Soundkarte lohnt. Da eine entsprechende Karte aber schnell nachgerüstet ist, würde ich den Onboardsound immer erst testen wenn man sich nicht sicher ist.



> 1920x1080 full hd is mein Ziel ja! ... dafür würde generell auch eine 560ti reichen?


Ja.



> Ich nehme an eine 570gtx wäre allerdings noch etwas zukunftssicherer?


Jein, du musst bedenken das sich der Aufpreis zur GTX560 Ti nicht 1:1 in Mehrleistung widerspiegelt.



> worin liegt denn eigentlich prinzipiell der unterschied zwischen einem P- und einem Z-chipsatz?


Der Z68-Chipsatz vereint die OC-Option des P67 mit der Möglichkeit den in der CPU integrierten Grafikchip nutzen zu können was normal nur mit dem H61/H67-Chipsatz möglich ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Modulares Kabelmanagment heißt, dass die Anschlusskabel teilweise (teilmodular) oder vollständig (vollmodular) abnehmbar sind. Die meisten Netzteile  mit Kabelmanagment sind teilmodular. Vollmodular braucht man in der REgel nur zum Sleeven. Vorteil ist, dass nur die Kabel im Gehäuse rumfliegen, die tatsächlich benötigt werden. 

Ein Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagment ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## sl-baller (25. August 2011)

aha aha ... interessant interessant ...  ... 

also dann würde ich erstma den onboardsound testen ...  ... 



das klingt alles sehr gut  ... 

ich danke euch allen erst einmal!  ... 

falls ich noch fragen habe melde ich mich wieder! ^^ ... 

bestellt wird das ganze leider erst gegen ende september ... bis dahin dürften die komponenten ja immernoch passen! ^^


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Wärme am besten den Thread hier nochmal auf, kurz bevor Du bestellst  Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin ja neue Empfehlungen


----------



## sl-baller (25. August 2011)

das werde ich auf jeden fall nochma tun ... ! ... 

kanns kaum noch erwarten alles zu bestellen und dann (mit einem kumpel) zusammen zu bauen! 


ach noch ne frage ... ! ... einen geeigneten monitor (wie zb den vorgeschlagenen syncmaster) könnte bzw würde ich mir zu weihnachten schenken lassen ... bis dahin könnte ich nen monitor mit ner auflösung von 1280*1080 (war das glaub ich) nutzen ... 
würde es da irgendwelche probleme mit der Graka geben? ... 

Oder sollte ich mir lieber gleich den Monitor dazu kaufen und mir was anderes vom weihnachtsmann schenken lassen?!


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Mit der Graka gibt es da keine Probleme (außer dass sie sie langweilen wird )

Ein neuer Monitor so um die 24" FullHD macht schon deutlich mehr Laune zum Zocken


----------



## sl-baller (25. August 2011)

Haste einen zu empfehlen?   ... dann schau ich mir  ma den Preis an!  ...


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Den Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" (LS24PULKF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland könntest Du Dir mal anschauen.


----------



## sl-baller (25. August 2011)

140€ für knapp 24" ... das ja eigentlich ... nich viel ... 

doch da fällt mir noch was ein was ich fragen wollte ... da les ich jetz: Anschlüsse- VGA , DVI ... 
Überall wird ja immer von  HDMI gesprochen ... wo liegt denn der Vorteil von HDMI gegenüber VGA und DVI? ...


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Ich würde DVI bevorzugen. HDMI ist ziemlich verbuggt, weil es verschiedene Standards gibt (ich weiß wovon ich rede  Mein Monitor hat nur HDMI )

VGA ist analog und nicht mehr zu empfehlen. DVI und HDMI sind digital, HDMI kann zusätzlich Audio übertragen. Aber bei den meisten Monitoren ist der Sound so grottig, dass man sich das eh ersparen sollte


----------



## sl-baller (25. August 2011)

aha okay ... das is schonma gut zu wissen 

denke das sollte für meinen input erstma reichen! ^^ ...


danke nochma an der_knoben , Lordac und Softy !  


ich meld mich wieder! *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/45318-der_knoben.html*


----------



## Lordac (26. August 2011)

Hallo,

beim Monitor würde ich den iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 oder ASUS VE248H in die engere Auswahl nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## canaan18 (26. August 2011)

zur graka vllt. nochmal ^^ kauf dir entweder ati hd 6950 oder gtx 560ti und das erspaarte würd ich in eine ssd stecken vorallem weil ca. um weihnachten rum vllt. plus 2 monate kommen die neues grakas die dann natürlicher noch zukunftsicherer wären ^^ und nach weihnachten hat man ja in der regel wieder geld


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

Kann man das so direkt gleichsetzen? ... Ich meine ne ssd verringert in allererster linie doch nur die ladezeit? ... 

Doch die Grafikpower und die darin enthaltenen Berechnungen haben damit doch nichts zu tun?! ...



es gab doch ne seite wo man die Benchmarks von 2 Grakas vergleichen kann ... hat die einer parat?! 

die grakas die um weihnachten rum rauskommen sind für mich ja aber schon zu spät ... da der rechner ende september bestellt wird ... ;D ...




die monitore sind vorgemerkt!  ...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Das ist richtig, eine SSD verringert nur die Ladezeit und eventuelle Nachladeruckler. Bringt aber keine fps mehr ingame.

Hier ein Benchmarkvergleich: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 23) - ComputerBase


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

okay ...was bedeut 4xAA , 16xAF eigentlich genau?! ... 

(Ansonsten ist die GTX 570 im schnitt ~14% schneller(/stärker) als ne GTX 560 ti ... mmhhh ) ...


----------



## JawMekEf (26. August 2011)

sl-baller schrieb:
			
		

> okay ...was bedeut 4xAA , 16xAF eigentlich genau?! ...
> 
> (Ansonsten ist die GTX 570 im schnitt ~14% schneller(/stärker) als ne GTX 560 ti ... mmhhh ) ...



4x AA = 4 Fach Kantenglättung
16x AF = 16 Facher Anistropischer Filter (je höher, desto Schärfer Objekte in Ferne.)


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Wiki hilft :

AA: Antialiasing (Computergrafik)

AF: Anisotropes Filtern


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

ah ... auf antialiasing hätte ich auch noch selbst kommen können ... dat hatte ich doch ma kurz im studium!  ...

gut gut ... also sollte man immer schauen "mit"4xAA + 16xAF ! ... richtig? ...

aber da seh ich noch was anderes interessantes ... der sli betrieb 2er gtx560 ti! ... laut den benchmarks ja ein deutlicher leistungsgewinn! ... 
wäre es dementsprechend sinnvoller ... erst einmal eine 560ti zu holen ... und falls die leistung irgendwann mal nicht mehr ausreicht eine 2. dazu zu holen? ...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

SLI ist nicht empfehlenswert, wegen der Gefahr von Mikrorucklern und anderen Nachteilen (Stromverbrauch, Abwärme....) Außerdem sind ja die minimalen fps entscheidend, und die sind bei SLI oft niedriger als bei einer Single-GPU Lösung. Für SLI bräuchtest Du außerdem ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse und ein stärkeres Netzteil.


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

ok ... als für mich nich zu empfehlen!  ...

also doch die entscheidung zwischen einer 560ti und einer gtx570 ...

edit: 
ne 6950 liefert ja ebenso gute leistung wie ne 560ti ... seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Jap. Die direkten Konkurrenten sind GTX560 Ti vs. HD6950 und GTX570 vs. HD6970.

Die AMD Karten sind etwas schneller, nvidia bietet dagegen PhysX, also Geschmackssache.


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

Was heißt schneller? ... Das die ganzen Berechnungen schneller ausgfeührt und dementsprechend alles schneller wiedergegeben wird? ...

Das würde ja für AMD sprechen ... 


PhysX ... gut hab ich ma bei wiki nachgelesen was das bewirkt ... ! ... heißt: bei physik-reichen spielen wird der prozessor und der grafikchip entlastet und die physik separat berechnet ... ?! ... 
während bei diese aufgabe bei AMD Karten die anderen beiden Prozessoren das mit übernehmen ... ?! ... 

Ist da ein signifikanter Unterschied zu spüren? ...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Die AMD-Karte holen bei vielen Games ein paar mehr fps raus. Aber das ist nur messbar, nicht spürbar. Wenn die GTX560 Ti am Ende ist, reißt die HD6950 auch nichts mehr 

PhysX wird m.M.n. ziemlihc überbewertet. Wenn Du aber viele Games spielst, die PhysX unterstützen, wäre eine nvidia Karte schon etwas besser. So viele Games mit PhysX gibt es aber nicht. Musste mal googlen


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

ja stimmt ... viele gibs nich ... 

und da battlefield 3 es wohl auch nicht unterstützt wäre das schonma kein ausschlußkriterium ...  ... 

andererseits ... da die karten sich im preis nur minimal unterscheiden ... kann mans auch mitnehmen!  ... 




hab da nochma ne frage zu den P- bzw z-chipsätzen! ... 
und zwar ... z bedeutete ja das eine oc-funktion enthalten ist ... außerdem das die grafikeinheit des chips genutzt werden kann ... ! ... bringt die nutzung dieser grafikeinheit etwas? ...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Der Vorteil beim Z68-Chipsatz ist, dass Du die IGP nutzen kannst, falls Deine Grafikkarte mal abrauchen sollte  Die ist aber nicht spieletauglich.

Es gibt aber auch Z68-Bretter ohne Grafikschnittstelle. Dann fällt das natürlich weg


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

also ... eigentlich isses unsinnig ... ?! ... (immer der annahme das die Graka ihren dienst verrichtet! ^^ )

dann steige ich runter auf n P-Chipsatz ... dann spar ich mir die 10€!  ...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Schon, denn die anderen Features des Z68 Chipsatzes (Lucid Virtu, SSD-Caching) sind imo Blödsinn.


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

luci... was? Oo ...

ssd caching? ... das brauch ich aber nich wenn ich ma ne ssd nachrüsten will?! ...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Lucid Virtu ermöglicht das Hin- und Herschalten zwischen Grafikkarte und IGP im laufenden Betrieb. Da die Graka aber weiterhin im Idle läuft (also nicht abgeschaltet wird), ist das ziemlich für'n Arsch 

SSD-Caching ist auch Blödsinn, denn auf eine 64GB SSD passt Windows und 1-2 Lieblinggames drauf. Eine kleinere SSD würde ich eh nicht kaufen. SSD Caching bedeutet, dass häufig benutzte Dateien auf eine kleine SSD ausgelagert werden. Dadurch tritt der Performanceunterschied aber erst beim 2. Aufruf der Datei ein.


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

also alles unwichtig ...  ...

dann spar ich mir den aufpreis ... ! ...


wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen dem AsRock und dem Asus Mainboard? ... 
Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
ASRock P67 PRO3 B3 (16x/DDR3/SATA3/USB3/R) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

einzig bei den schnittstellen gerade was pci angeht sehe ich da vorteile bei asus ... da dort mehr und bessere/schnellere drauf sind ... is das richtig? ...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Das Asus hat z.B. einen internen USB3-Port, das Asrock nicht.

Wenn Du also mal später ein USB3-Frontpanel anschließen willst, bräuchtest Du nen internen USB3-Port.


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

mmhh ... 
und sonst? ... is an dem asus sonst noch mehr dran? ... ansonsten ... 22€ mehr ... kann man ja sonst auch sparen! ... ^^


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Schau einfach, welche Anschlussmöglichkeiten Du benötigst. Wenn das Asrock ausreicht, schlag zu. Ich finde es prima


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

das is die frage die mich beschäftigt  ...

die komponenten die ich anschließen will sind hier alle bereits geschrieben worden ... (mein eröffnungspost) ... 

einzig ne ssd und ne soundkarte werden vielleicht noch nachgerüstet ... 

für das alles reicht ja das AsRock ... (denke ich ^^) ...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Wenn Du keine (relativ alte) PCI-Schnittstelle mehr brauchst: ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

was meinst du mit relativ alte schnittstelle? ... 

hat das noch etwas anderes wie das AsRock was ich postete?
(ASRock P67 PRO3 B3 (16x/DDR3/SATA3/USB3/R) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &)


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

So sieht eine PCI-Schnittstelle aus: Peripheral Component Interconnect

Die wird nach und nach durch die PCIe Schnittstelle ersetzt: PCI Express

Wenn Du also keine alte Erweiterungskarte (Soundkarte, WLAN etc.) hast, die Du weiterverwenden willst, könntest Du auch das Pro3 SE nehmen.


----------



## sl-baller (26. August 2011)

achso ... bei dem was ich hatte hätte ich ältere komponenten anschließen können?! ... ah ... jetz hab ichs gerafft  ...

naja ne ... hab ich nich  ... hab wie gesagt die letzten jahren nur meinen lappi gehabt!  ...


----------



## sl-baller (27. August 2011)

Nochma ne Frage ... was wäre sinnvoller:

ein i7 2600k + ne gtx560ti
oder ein i5 2500k + gtx570

?! ... 
nehmen sich im preis ja nix...


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Wenn dann würde ich einen i7 nehmen und die GTX560Ti. Denn eine Grafikkarte ist schnell mal ausgetauscht, ein kompletter Unterbau nicht.

Am sinnvollsten wäre aber der i5 und die GTX560 Ti


----------



## sl-baller (27. August 2011)

Okay ... 

Was meinst du wielange würde die Power eines i7 reichen?! ... Den ganzen Leistungsdaten zufolge ... dürfte der auf Jahre hinweg trotz der stetigen weiterentwicklung im Spiele und Anwendungsbereich ja genug Power liefern oder?! ... 



was ich mir nämlich grad denke ... bezüglich der graka ... ! ... mir wäre es wichtig das BF3 auf höchsten Einstellungen spielbar ist ... ! ... Würde dafür die 560ti reichen ... würde ich diese Variante wohl vorziehen ... denn in 3-4 Jahren (je nachdem) eher nochma die Graka wechseln ... um dann Up-to-Date bei den Spielen zu sein ... 
Macht das Sinn was ich mir hier zusammenspinne?!  ... 
Der Anschluss PCIe wird ja Jahre bestand haben richtig? ... also die neuen Grakas werden auch darauf laufen?


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Der i7 reicht schon ein paar Jahre aus.

Denke auch, die GTX560Ti sollte für BF3 ausreichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab Ivy-Bridge wird ein PCI 3.0 Controller dabei sein, der Performancevorteil sollte sich aber in Grenzen halten


----------



## sl-baller (27. August 2011)

okok ... 

ich hab so das gefühl... egal wie mans macht ... verkehrt kann man eh nichts machen?!  ... 

egal ob nun i5 oder i7 ... gtx570 oder gtx560ti oder radeon6950 oder radeon6970 ?!  ...



welche ti würdest du denn empfehlen ? ... und welche 6950 ? ...
sticht da eine besonders hervor? ... oder nehmen sich alle wie gesagt nix ... ?

kann man ne graka eigentlich auch übertakten? ... sodass mehr leistung raus kommt? ... is das sinnvoll?


edit:
hab grad schon in nem anderen thread gesehen das die asus wohl mit das beste is ... und das oc einer graka auch geht! ...  ...

nervt es eigentlich stehts die gleichen (ähnlichen) fragen beantworten zu müssen?! ^^


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Es gibt viele empfehlenswerte. Ich finde das DC-II Design von Asus sehr gut. Alternativ eine MSI TwinFrozr 2.

Eine Graka kann man per Software übertakten (z.B. MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision...) So kannst Du 10-20% mehr Leistung rausholen (-->Garantieverlust )


----------



## sl-baller (27. August 2011)

woah ... das is ja nich wenig ...  ...

würde ja auch nochma für die 560ti bzw 6950 sprechen ... ^^ ...

glaube dann geht der weg dahin ...  ...

würde ich nochma ~80€ sparen ... tip top! ...  ... 

welche man in ne 64gb ssd investieren könnte!  ... ich les immer ... da is platz für das betriebssystem drauf, 1-2 lieblingsspiele, und ein paar programme ... außerdem sollen ~20% frei bleiben ... ! ... heißt ich sollte von den 64gb lieber nur 51,2gb benutzen ... ! ... wieviel speicherplatz benötigt denn ein betriebssystem wie windows 7?


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Naja, wenn Du 10-20% im fps-kritischen Bereich rechnest, ist das nicht sehr viel. Graka-OC wird überbewertet  Wenn es ruckelt, ruckelt es auch mit einer übertakteten Karte.

Die neuen SSD's kannst Du ziemlich voll machen, bevor die Leistung einbricht, das mit den 20% frei gilt schon länger nicht mehr.

Windows 7 benötigt etwa 25GB Platz.


----------



## sl-baller (27. August 2011)

stimmt auch wieder ... macht ja nur ne handvoll fps mehr!    ... 

dennoch überzeugt mich die "günstigere" Variante immer mehr ... das einzige spiel worauf ich es grafik-technisch voll absehe is wie gesagt ... bf3 ... ! ... da scheint ne 560ti/6950 zu reichen ... 
andere spiele wie strategiespiele / irgendwelche managerspiele brauchen ja nicht soviel power ... oder? ...


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Ich denke, dass eine GTX560Ti oder HD6950 gut für hohe Einstellungen ausreicht. Diesen ganzen ich-muss-alle-Einstellungen-maxed-out-haben-Hype verstehe ich eh nicht, denn ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen 8fach und 16fach AA/AF


----------



## sl-baller (27. August 2011)

ja das is das was ich mich immer mehr frage ... also an mich selbst ... ob ich nachher die ultra super duper higher and fly fire einstellungen wirklich so brauche ... ^^ ... 
indem zusammenhang tendiere ich dann auch immer mehr zur 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop ... auf physX kann ich wie schon erwähnt auch verzichten ... und wenn die AMD's von grundauf ein bissel schneller sind ... isses wohl die bessere wahl!  ...

scheint dann doch wirklich sinnvoller zu sein das geld zu sparen ... und entweder ... wirklich zu sparen oder wie gesagt ne 64gb ssd zu kaufen ...  ...


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Die Asus ist super. Imo die beste HD6950. Du musst aber aufpassen, die ist 297mm lang und passt daher nicht in jedes Gehäuse


----------



## sl-baller (27. August 2011)

jow  ... hab ich auch grad nochma gelesen!  ... verdammt ... wie bekomme ich nun raus ob die in mein BitFenix passt?! ^^ ... 

Mal sehen.........


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Da passt die schon rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte wird halt in den Festplatten-Käfig ragen und dort ein paar Einbauschächte blockieren, aber für 1-2 HDDs und eine SSD ist dann immer noch genug Platz


----------



## sl-baller (27. August 2011)

okok ... sehr gut!  ... 

wenn dann bau ich eh nur 1 festplatte rein ... und 1 ssd ...  ... das würde mich dann auch weniger stören!  ...

wie sieht das mit den pci slots aus? ... die werden womöglich auch teilweise verdeckt ... 

würde mir da aber auf jeden fall gerne die option offen halten ne soundkarte nachzurüsten ....

passt das auch? ...


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Welches Board nimmst Du denn? Die Asus verdeckt 3 Slots.


----------



## sl-baller (27. August 2011)

das was du (glaub ich) empfohlen hattest ... 
ASRock P67 PRO3 SE S1155 Intel P67 4XDDR3(2133MH) USB3.0 retail - Computer Shop -

 ...


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Eine PCIe x1 Soundkarte passt da schon noch mit aufs Board.


----------



## sl-baller (27. August 2011)

gut gut ... dann wäre das auch schonma durch!  ...


----------



## sl-baller (28. August 2011)

Nochma ne Frage! 

habe jetz schon des öfteren gelesen ... bzw gesehen das der Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31230) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ebenfalls empfohlen wird ... 

doch ganz durchblicken kann ich da noch nich ... 

ist das jetz eine "kleinere" version des  i7 2600k ... nur das der xeon nicht übertaktbar ist?! ... aber sonst die gleiche Leistung liefert?! ...


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Jup, der Xeon ist minimal niedriger getaktet, bietet aber wie der i7 SMT. Außderdem hat der von Dir verlinkte Xeon keine IGP, aber eine niedrigere TDP als der i7.


----------



## sl-baller (28. August 2011)

aha ... ja die integrierte IGP is mir wumpe  ...  

niedrige TDP bedeutet ... das ... ähm ... er die leistung die er aufnimmt besser verarbeitet und dadurch weniger abwärme produziert?! ...  

so verstehe ich jetz den wiki artikel ... ^^


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Die Verlustleistung und die Abwärme sind geringer


----------



## sl-baller (28. August 2011)

Der Xeon ist also von der Leistung her deutlich höher einzustufen als der i5 ?! ... 

Ist dies mit Übertaktung wett zu machen?! ...


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Es gibt Spiele, die können mit SMT nichts anfangen, vereinzelte Spiele sind sogar langsamer auf dem i7. Aber viele Spiele profitieren von SMT, aber wenn Du den i5 auf 4,5GHz taktest, dürfte der i5 in den meisten Fällen trotzdem schneller sein.


----------



## sl-baller (28. August 2011)

also der i5 wäre dann doch immernoch die bessere wahl?! ...


Hab nochma ne Frage zur Graka ... nachdem es gestern und heute bei mir immer mehr auf die 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop hinauslief ... nun meine frage .... sie ist ja zurzeit nur schwer zu bekommen ... (würde gerne alles bei Mindfactory bestellen um nur 1x die versandkosten zu haben und nahezu alle komponenten dort den günstigsten preis haben) ... die 1gb version würde für eine auflösung von 1980*1200 oder 1980*1080 sonst reichen?! ...


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Die Kühlerkonstruktion der Asus DC-II mit 1 GB VRAM ist auch ok, aber nicht ganz so gut wie die der 2GB Version (ist auch nur Dual-Slot Bauweise)

1GB VRAM reicht gut aus, es sei  denn Du spielst mit aufwändigen Texturmods oder sehr hohen AA/AF Filtereinstellungen.


----------



## sl-baller (28. August 2011)

Mmhh ...dann überwach ich da mal die Entwicklung  ... ...  ... sobald das ding dann sonst bei MF da sein sollte bestell ich das halt sofort  ...

damit stehen sonst alle meine Komponenten ... 

ich fasse nochma kurz zusammen ():
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower Schwarz, Window - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Netzteil: 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Mainboard: ASRock P67 PRO3 SE S1155 Intel P67 4XDDR3(2133MH) USB3.0 retail - Computer Shop -
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155 - Computer
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Grafikkarte: 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop
Festplatte: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS124-19 SATA Schwarz Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software (ebenfalls geänder da der LG Brenner recht laut werden soll)
(SSD: 64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron - Computer)

das is soweit alles gut?!  ...


dazu: Logitech K300 Compact Tastatur Schwarz Deutsch USB - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
+ vermutlich der hier vorgeschlagene
24" (60,96cm) Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 16:9 DVI+2xHDMI LED black - Computer

Kennt sonst noch jmd n guten 24 Zöller oder 23 ... das is egal ... der ebenfalls um die 150-160€ und evtl mehr bietet?! ...


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Sieht alles prima aus


----------



## sl-baller (28. August 2011)

Sehr schön! ... Dann is soweit alles gebongt!  ...

Einen besonderen Dank an dich Softy!!!  ... Hast mir wirklich sehr geholfen! ...  





Falls wie gesagt noch einer nen Top Monitor kennt ... bitte posten!  ...
edit: ich änder den Preis mal auf bis zu 200€ ... ! ...


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Bitte schön, gerne 

Monitor fällt mir sonst nur der Samsung B2430L ein. Wenn Du noch einen ergatterst, der BX2450 oder BX2450L sind auch super.


----------



## sl-baller (28. August 2011)

Okay ... dann schau ich da mal weiter ...  ...


----------



## sl-baller (29. August 2011)

Yeah ... Die Radeon trifft wohl bei Mindfactory am Donnerstag ein! ... Dann wird wohl alles schon bestellt werden!  ... 
Allerdings is der Preis leider auf 218€ gestiegen ... ^^ ... Is aber immernoch ein fairer Preis?! ... ^^ ...
Oder gibs mittlerweile noch ne andere Option zu empfehlen?! ...


Und dann nochma ne Frage ... in meinem BitFenix Shinobi sind 2 120mm Lüfter verbaut ... 1 Vorne 1 Hinten ... ! ... Platz is für weitere 5 ... ! ... Kann jmd einen 120mm Lüfter empfehlen?! ... Und wieviele würden sind machen ... ?!
Die Plätze: 1 weiterer vorne ... ! ... 2 im Deckel ... ! ... 1 anner Seite ... ! ... Und 1 im Boden (den würde ich weglassen ... kann mir nich vorstellen das das was bringt! ^^ ... 


Hätte da jetz den hier im Auge: 120x120x25 be quiet! SilentWings Pure 1350U/m 18.5dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop -

Gerne würde ich auch Empfehlungen zu Blauen Led lüftern hören!  ...  ... 
Würde sonst auf die hier greifen: Xilence - 2x 120mm Gehäuse Lüfter - Transparent mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ... sind immerhin 2 für 10€ ... ! ... Nur bei deren Kühlleistung bin ich noch etwas skeptisch! ...




nochmal fix ne andere frage ... in meinem MoBo is ja nich irgendwie W-Lan integriert? ... Da müsste man wenn benötigt eine W-Lan Karte dazukaufen?


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Die Silent Wings sind sehr gut 

Mit blauen LED kann ich Dir folgende empfehlen: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm (für den Deckel) oder Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm (die habe ich im Rechner, kräftiges blau, LED's abschaltbar und integrierter Temperatursensor) oder EKL Alpenföhn, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm (habe ich auch im Gamingrechner, eher blasses blau aber superleise)

WLAN gibt es nur bei manchen Mini-ITX Boards integriert, da bräuchtest Du nen Stick oder eine WLAN-Karte.


----------



## sl-baller (30. August 2011)

Tip Top!  ...

Und wieviele zusätzlich würdest du zu den bereits 2 vorhanderen pauschal empfehlen? ...


----------



## pringles (30. August 2011)

Ohne übertakten reichen 2. Die Qualität von vorinstallierten ist allerdings nicht selten ziemlich mies (Lautstärke), die werden dann ausgetauscht


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Ich würde die vorhandenen ersetzen. Mehr als 2 Lüfter brauchst Du nur, wenn Du stark übertakten möchtest.

Wie wäre es dann aber mit der Variante mit Sichtfenster?: BitFenix Shinobi Core Midi-Tower - black Window - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## sl-baller (30. August 2011)

ja reichen 2 aus? ... okay ... 

stimmt ... die core version is ohne lüfter ... aber ... 
die normale version die ich wollte hat auch das sichtfenster ...  ...
kann es sonst probleme mit dem ausbauen der lüfter geben? ... naja was ich da grad aber auch noch seh ... die core version kommt erst am 16.9 wieder rein! ... wäre also zu spät ...  ...

ansonsten nehm ich 3 lüfter ... an der seite der muss rein ... der dürfte und muss alles überstrahlen!  ...


----------



## Bruce112 (30. August 2011)

1280MB EVGA GeForce GTX 570 Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,

   gleiche karte 20 euro günstiger und kleiner von der länge .


----------



## sl-baller (30. August 2011)

hi! ... danke für den hinweis ... ! ... 
Hab mich aber jetz für die Asus radeon 6950 entschieden!  ...


----------



## Bruce112 (30. August 2011)

paar kleinigkeiten noch entkoppler kaufen für die lüfter besser als schrauben +

eventuell noch lüfterregler


----------



## sl-baller (30. August 2011)

entkoppler? ... was is das? ... sind das sone klemmdinger? ... ^^


----------



## sl-baller (30. August 2011)

Also hab nochma hier und da Testberichte zum BitFenix gelesen ... ! ... die 2 vorhandenen Lühler sollen bereits gut kühlen! ... Deswegen werde ich dann je einen 140 und 120 mm Lüfter dazukaufen ...  ... Es muss ja alles  schön aussehen und zu meiner restlichen Elektronik passen!


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Das wären Entkoppler: EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Montage ist etwas fummelig, aber das lohnt sich


----------



## sl-baller (30. August 2011)

ja wirklich?! ... 

und was bewirken die nun ... ?! .. 

also da wird der lüfter draufgeknipst ... und durch deren beschaffenheit gleichen sie die vibrationen aus?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Genau, die sind aus Gummi. Dadurch werden Vibrationen gedämpft und nicht auf das Gehäuse weitergeleitet.


----------



## sl-baller (30. August 2011)

Is das so hörbar? ... 

Bekommt man solche Dinger auch im Laden ... ?!  ... Wenn nötig kauf ich die sonst nach ... denn hey ... 0,92€ ... das is jawohl ein wucherpreis!!!


----------



## sl-baller (31. August 2011)

Ich krieg hier noch einen zuviel ... 

Wollte ich morgen nun eigentlich alles bestellen ... sehe ich Heute ... 

Die Radeon ist erneut nicht vorrätig und auf unbestimmte ist nicht abzusehen wann sie wieder reinkommt ... ähnliches beim Arbeitsspeicher wo nun der 7.9 angegeben wird! ... 


Gibt es im Bereich von 200-220€ noch andere Alternativen die sich mit der Asus Radeon 6950 nich viel nehmen?! ...


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Wo willst Du denn bestellen?


----------



## sl-baller (31. August 2011)

Immernoch Mindfactory! ... Da ich dann wie gesagt nur 1x die Versandkosten habe ... ! ... 


Also als ram Ersatz können die Corsair dienen ... die sind nur 3€ teurer ... 

Aber bei der Graka bräuchte ich noch ne Alternative!  ... 

Kannst du mir noch eine empfehlen?!


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Dirt3 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop
oder 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Sapphire-Design Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Full Retail) -
oder 1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer
oder 1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop


----------



## sl-baller (31. August 2011)

Besten Dank! ...  ...

Kurze Frage zu den beiden Saphire ... Die ein is Dirt3 ... heißt das das das Spiel dabei ist? ... Das is mir nich so klar ... 
Und die Gigabyte is ja im Verhältnis wieder recht günstig ... ! ... Liefert die auch genug Power?!  ...


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Jep, bei der ersten ist Dirt3 mit dabei. 

Die GTX560Ti ist etwas langamer (aber nicht spürbar), bietet dafür PhysX und Cuda. Durch die werksseitige Übertaktung dürfte die Gigabyte Karte aber auf dem Niveau eine HD6950 @stock liegen.

Die 2GB VRAM der HD6950 brauchst Du eigentlich nur für eine Auflösung von mehr als 1920x1200 Pixeln oder bei aufwändigen Texturmods oder sehr hohen AA/AF-Einstellungen.


----------



## sl-baller (31. August 2011)

Alles klar! ...  ... Und das is wirklich sicher mit Dirt3?!  ... Wäre ja geil ... dann nehm ich die ... bevor die letzte da auch noch weg is ... !  ...



und da seh ich grad ... die corsair kommt auch erst übermorgen ... -_- ...

verflixt und zugenäht ... ! ... aber gut ... ich weiß ja was ich will und was die alternativen sind ...  ... 

Ich danke dir nochmal!  ...


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Ja, da ist Dirt3 mit dabei. Echt ehrlich 

RAM: 8GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## sl-baller (31. August 2011)

5.9 ... 

ich kann das ding natürlich schon mitbestellen ... nur weiß ich nich genau wie das dann abläuft ...

liefern die mir das dann extra? ... oder verschicken die alles zusammen? ... 

und wenn es doch anders kommt ... wie sieht das dann aus ... will natürlich auch nich ewig drauf warten ... 

ich schau ma wie es dort weitergeht


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Als ich den RAM verlinkt habe, war er noch "lagernd" 

Normalerweise wird alles zusammen verschickt, denn die zahlen ja nicht gern 2x Versandkosten 

Wenn es Dir zu  lange dauert, kannst Du den Kram stornieren.


----------



## sl-baller (31. August 2011)

ja ... ich werd heute noch die lage verfolgen und morgen auch ...  ...evtl wenn alles doof is auch noch freitag  ... 

so wie es aussieht sind die gut am verkaufen die jungs ...  ... schlimm das sich die leute immer alle komponenten einzelnd bestellen  ... 

aber is schon wahnsinn wieviele vor allem wegen BF3 aufrüsten bzw sich nen rechner zusammenstellen  ...


----------



## sl-baller (31. August 2011)

hab da grad beim durchstöbern nochma n anderes mainboard gefunden ... 
Asus P8P67 LE P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

das hat soweit genau das gleiche wie das Asrock was ich bisher drin habe ... 
allerdings bietet das asus mehr PCI Steckplätze ... 

was noch ein unterschied ist ... das asus unterstützt nur ram bis 1333mhz ... 
da hätte ich nochma fragen zum arbeitsspeicher ... bei einem ram mit 2133mhz ... ist da eine bessere performance gegenüber 1333mhz zu spüren?!


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Die "LE" Versionen von Asus taugen nicht so viel. Da würde ich beim Asrock bleiben.

Schnellerer RAM lohnt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## sl-baller (31. August 2011)

okay  ...

also die lageranzeige bei mindfactory ändert sich wirklich regelmäßig


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2011)

sl-baller schrieb:


> was noch ein unterschied ist ... das asus unterstützt nur ram bis 1333mhz ...


 
Sandy unterstützt nur bis 1333MHz, die Bretter machen meist mehr mit.


----------



## sl-baller (31. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sandy unterstützt nur bis 1333MHz, die Bretter machen meist mehr mit.




die Prozessoren begrenzen auf 1333? ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2011)

Das bedeutet nur, dass Intel garantiert, dass ein 1333MHz RAM auch mit 1333MHz laufen wird.
Intel garantiert nicht, dass ein 1600er RAM auch mit 1600er laufen wird.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Hier gibt es ausführliche Info's zu SandyBridge und RAM dazu: 

"Fazit und Empfehlung: Spar' das Geld beim Speicher, kauf lieber einen schnelleren Prozessor  – so lässt sich der heutige Test mit seinen unzähligen Benchmarks  zusammenfassen."

aus: Test: Welcher Speicher für Sandy Bridge


----------



## sl-baller (1. September 2011)

aha ... das ja ma interessant ...  ...


Also die Bestellung geht Heute noch raus  ... 

Die RAM soll morgen drin sein (corsair) ... dann bestell ich das ding vor!  ...

und in sachen Graka ... hab mich nun so auf die Asus versteift  ... (was mich vor allem reizt ist das sie sehr leise ist ) ...

Werde diese wohl bei Hardwareversand bestellen! ...  ...


edit:
So ... alles bestellt!  ... Anfang nächster Woche sollte alles eintreffen!  ... Und Nächste woche das WE ... da gehts dann ans zusammenbauen!  ... JIHAAA!  ... ^^ 

Danke nochma an alle die mir geholfen haben!!!  ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, wie es denn so aussieht.


----------



## sl-baller (1. September 2011)

das werde ich machen! ...  ...



ein bisschen sauer auf Mindfactory bin ich aber schon jetz ... steht dort doch jetz schon wieder das die Asus 6950 auf lager ist (3 stück)! ... heute früh bzw vormittag/mittag  stand da noch "Ohne Liefertermin"!  ... da hätte ich nochma 13€ sparen können ... aber naja ... nu is eh zu spät ... ! ... 


ich freu mich schon wie son kleines kind!  ... ^^


und da guck ich grad nochma zufällig ... da is die radeon wieder ohne liefertermin!  ... ich die bei Mindfactory wissen was sie tun ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Da hat wohl einer im Lager nicht richtig aufgepasst oder das waren die Karten, die schon vorbestellt sind.


----------



## sl-baller (1. September 2011)

Auf jeden Fall alles sehr verrückt ...  ... ebenso die Preisentwicklung der einzelnen teile ... die schwanken ja nahezu stündlich!  ...

naja ... wird schon alles gut gehen ... ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Preisschwankungen sind normal.


----------



## sl-baller (1. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Preisschwankungen sind normal.


 

aber so extrem? ... (also für mich als quasi neueinsteiger in das hardware geschäft is das schon extrem! ^^ )


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Jop, das geht schnell hin und her, ist schlimmer als an der Tankstelle.


----------



## sl-baller (1. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, das geht schnell hin und her, ist schlimmer als an der Tankstelle.



okok ... naja ... abgesehen vom cpu-kühler dürfte ich gute preise erwischt haben!  ...


----------



## sl-baller (1. September 2011)

Übergangsweise benutze ich ja erstma nen etwas älteren (Fujitsu Siemens) Monitor ... 

Allerdings is das Datenkabel oder Eingangskabel ... je nachdem wie man es nennen will nicht aufzufinden ... ^^ ... Über dem Eingang steht D-Sub ... kann mir einer sagen was für ein Kabel da ran muss?


----------



## Softy (1. September 2011)

D-Sub bezeichnet nur die Bauform des Steckers. Dürfte aber VGA sein


----------



## sl-baller (1. September 2011)

aha ... okay ... 

sind bei der Graka eigentlich Kabel dabei?! ^^


----------



## Softy (1. September 2011)

Manchmal, meist aber nur ein DVI-VGA Adapter oder ähnliches.


----------



## sl-baller (1. September 2011)

okay ... ansonsten muss ich noch son kabel kaufen gehen ...  ...


----------



## Softy (1. September 2011)

Um welche Grafikkarte geht es denn?


----------



## sl-baller (1. September 2011)

Die Asus 6950 is unterwegs!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Bei der Grafikkarte sind nie Kabel dabei, nur beim Monitor und auch nicht bei allen.


----------



## sl-baller (1. September 2011)

mmhh... dann werde ich mir wohl nen kabel kaufen müssen ...


----------



## sl-baller (2. September 2011)

Zwischenbericht:

Tastatur + Grafikkarte werde wohl schon morgen eintreffen (da woanders bestellt)! ...

Der Rest geht Montag in den Versand! ...

Bin jetz schon ganz hippelig!  ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Klingt alles super.


----------



## Side (3. September 2011)

Also die Dirt 3 Version hatte bei mir ein HDMI Kabel dabei...bringt aber natürlich nix wenn du vga brauchst


----------



## sl-baller (3. September 2011)

Ich werd sehen ob zufällig das richtige Kabel dabei is ... 

wenn nich muss ich halt fix noch eins kaufen ...


----------



## sl-baller (5. September 2011)

Grafikkarte + Tastatur schon da ... ! ...

Versand der anderen Sachen auf Mittwoch hochgesetzt! ... (Macht mich schon ein wenig sauer ... ! ) ... Da der Arbeitsspeicher wohl erneut nicht auf Lager ist ... (der sollte Heute eintreffen! ... ) ...

Mittwoch muss das rausgehen sodass es spätestens Freitag da is! ... Damit ich mich am we ans zusammenbauen machen kann! ... Danach sieht das nämlich erstma mau aus ...


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

Das klingt nach mindfactory


----------



## sl-baller (5. September 2011)

man ey ... nervt mich ja schon ... ! ... 

gut ... wenns zum we da is is alles gut ... 

aber ... das kann doch schon wieder nich sein ... ! ... 

ich meine ... die haben meine bestellungen ... bestellen das zu heute ... was machen die denn da?!?!?! ... 

Also das gibt in der bewertung auf alle fälle schonma abzug ...


----------



## sl-baller (6. September 2011)

Stand Heute:

Gehäuse is schon im Versand ...  ... für den Rest ... wird mittlerweile der 9.9. (!!!) angegeben ... ! ... Lustig ... da eigentlich nur der Arbeitsspeicher nich auf lager sein soll ... allerdings sollte der heute eintreffen ... !


----------



## Softy (6. September 2011)

Das Gehäuse wird meist separat aus dem Großteillager verschickt. Das mit dem RAM ist ärgerlich


----------



## sl-baller (6. September 2011)

ja richtig ... 

hatte grad gesehen das ich dazu auch ne mail bekommen habe ... ^^ ... da stand es auch so drin!  ...

ich hoffe die bekommen das morgen doch verschickt ... wenn das erst freitag raus geht ... wird das mit dem zusammenbauen am we wohl nix mehr ...  ...


----------



## sl-baller (7. September 2011)

Gehäuse ist da! ...


Mal ne Frage an diejenigen die schonma bei Mindfactory bestellt haben:

Ist es möglich die Lieferadresse noch ändern zu lassen ... ?! ... Müsste doch solange das Paket noch nich verschickt ist oder?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, musst mal bei Mindfactory nachfragen.


----------



## sl-baller (7. September 2011)

ja ... muss da wohl so oder so nachfragen bzw anrufen ... ^^ ...

also so kann man ja seine Leiferadresse ändern ... nur wird die bei der Bestellung nich geändert ... verständlich ... 

dann ruf ich da morgen ma an ... ^^ ... während deren arbeitszeiten ... vorhin ging da leider niemand mehr ran ... ^^


----------



## sl-baller (8. September 2011)

Lieferadresse erfolgreich geändert ...  ... 

Tastatur + Gehäuse + Graka + (vorläufigen) Monitor kommen Morgen! ... der Rest dann wohl endlich Samstag!  ... kanns kaum noch erwarten ... ^^


edit: BOEY! ... und da guck ich grad nochma rein ... steht da doch jetz ernsthaft ... "voraussichtlich versandfertig am 12.09.2011"! ... das gibs doch wohl nich ...


----------



## sl-baller (9. September 2011)

Gehäuse kann ich endlich schonma in den Händen halten ...

BitFenix Shinobi (Mit Window) ... gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut!  ... die Oberfläche fässt sich gut an ... platz is wirklich sehr viel (nach meinem empfinden ... mein 1. midi tower  ... die sind ja echt "groß" ) ... 

Tastatur - Logitech K300 ... ! ... Schöne kompakte Tastatur ... quasi genauso groß wie meine jetzige Laptop Tastatur ... was mir ebenfalls sehr gut gefällt ... ! ... Die platte unter den Tasten is schön orange und die sieht man schön zwischen den tasten schimmern!  ... 

Zur Graka die ich ebenfalls schon in den Händen halten darf ... alleine schon wie die Asus Radeon 6950 DCII verpackt is is ja schon geil! ... sieht sehr edel aus ... !  ... und die graka selbst is ja wirklich ein wahres Monster! 





Leider werden mir die restlichen Sachen wirklich erst Anfang nächster Woche zugeschickt  ... da die einzelnen Teile für meine Bestellung nicht reserviert waren!  ... das gibt deutlichen abzug in der benotung ... durch die nette hotline (netter und hilfreicher support!) wird das wenigstens ein klein wenig wieder aufgewertet ...


----------



## sl-baller (12. September 2011)

Also langsam reichts ... 

Sollte es laut dem netten Herrn der Hotline bereits Heute alles verschickt werden ... und ich Freitag Abend dann sah das doch der 13.9 (also Morgen) angegeben war ... gut okay ... akzeptiert! ...

Nun guck ich Heute wieder ... 15.9!!! ... Das kanns doch nich mehr sein ... ! ... 

Muss ich da morgen wieder anrufen! ... 

Das einzige was angeblich immernoch nicht auf Lager ist ... oder nicht angekommen ist ... soll immernoch der Arbeitsspeicher sein ... für den allerdings der 12.9 (edit: wurde nun gerade aktualisiert auf 13.9! ... Unfassbar) noch angegeben ist! ...
Mal sehen was die mir morgen erzählen ...

*Falls der nicht auf Lager sein sollte ... will ich umbestellen:*
8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
*der solls dann sein ... das sollte ja ebenfalls passen?! ..*.



(So langsam verspielt Mindfactory den letzten Kredit den sie noch bei mir haben ... ! ... Sollte die Bestellung trotz alledem erst Mittwoch oder gar Donnerstag rausgehen ... werde ich dort sicherlich nie wieder bestellen! ... Ist zwar schade um die wirklich günstigsten Preise ... aber verarschen lass ich mich nich ... !!!)


----------



## Softy (12. September 2011)

Das ist ja echt ärgerlich  

Den RAM kannst du nehmen, der passt.


----------



## sl-baller (12. September 2011)

Ja ... 

Also das mit dem schnellen Liefern kann ich nich wirlich verstehen ...  ... Vielleicht trifft die auf Bestellungen zu ... die 1-2 Artikel umfassen ... ! ... Bei mir sinds nun deren 8 (+Gehäuse das immerhin schon da is!) ... 
Dennoch kanns nich angehen ...

Naja ... mal sehen was sich morgen ergibt ... 

Danke für die bestätigung des Arbeitsspeichers!


----------



## sl-baller (13. September 2011)

ENDLICH!!!! ... Alle Teile sind endlich unterwegs ... und kommen Morgen endlich an! 


Arbeitsspeicher wie geplant umbestellt ... und dadurch nochma 1,80 gespart ... ^^


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Super  Hoffentlich lässt DHL das Päckchen nich fallen


----------



## sl-baller (13. September 2011)

Oder verbummelt es ... ^^ ...

Ins Bild würde es ja passen ... ^^ ...


----------



## sl-baller (14. September 2011)

Ich krieg hier noch einen zuviel!  ...

Kann mir ma bitte einer sagen wieso man sein Paket in der Abholstelle erst am nächsten Tag abholen kann/darf?!?!?! 
(Ich war leider nich zu Haus ... deswegen wurde es zu ner Abholstelle gebracht die nur 1 km entfernt ist ... !)


----------



## Softy (14. September 2011)

Das ist immer so, logistische Gründe wahrscheinlich  Aber Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude


----------



## sl-baller (14. September 2011)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ... da is das Paket schon endlich hier inner Stadt ... und dann habe ich es immernoch nich!!! ...  ... 

ICH WERD HIER NOCH VERRÜCKT!!!! ...  ... 

nochma 24 stunden warten ...


----------



## Eldiabolo (14. September 2011)

Hatte ich auchmal, war nur ne Festplatte hatte mich aber trotzdem wie blöde gefreut und wurde dann auch inner Packstation abgegeben. Da ich an dem Abend aber eh noch zu meiner Freundin gefahren bin und die Packstation aufem Weg lag, hab ich einfach mal den Schein mitgenommen und siehe da, sie war schon schon da, obwohl auch erst morgen drauf stand.

Also, wenn du heute nix zu tu hast und es partu nich abwarten kannst, versuchs doch mal


----------



## sl-baller (14. September 2011)

ich bin direkt nach dem ich den zettel fand hingefahren ...  ... 

da sagte mir die "nette" dame ... "Das können sie erst Morgen abholen. Steht doch auf dem Zettel." ...


----------



## sl-baller (15. September 2011)

ICH HAB ENDLICH ALLES DA!!! 


Und es ist auch wirklich alles drin ... kaum zu glauben!  ... 

Mal sehen ... vielleicht kann ich morgen Abend schon mitm zusammenbauen anfangen ... aber auf jeden fall will ich das er Samstag Abend läuft!


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

Dann frohes Schrauben.  Und spar nicht mit dem Bastelkleber


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

guck aber vorher nach, ob der Feuerlöscher noch geht.


----------



## sl-baller (15. September 2011)

Ich hab n Wasserhahn ... ^^ ...


----------



## sl-baller (15. September 2011)

So ... wie das halt so is ... fängt man dann doch schonma n bissel an ... ^^ ...

Hab mir gedacht das es sinnvoll ist die Zusatzlüfter erstma einzubauen ... da später wenn alles andere drin is ... es wohl zu eng und zu gefährlich wird ...

Nun meine Frage ...

Ich finde keine passenden Schrauben!  ... Im Gehäuse Check Buch sieht das so einfach aus ... und so kurz beschrieben  ... Ist es üblich das Zusatzschrauben nicht mitgeliefert werden?! ... 
Habe hier nur ziemlich kurze ... 
Und wie das halten sollte is mir auch noch ein Rätsel ... ! ... Muss man sich das noch kaufen ... (+Muttern)?!


edit:
Hab die schrauben soeben gefunden ... ^^ ... lagen direkt vor mir ... ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Denk daran, dass du die Abstandshalter ins Gehäuse schrauben musst.
Und RAMs, CPU und Kühler erst auf das Brett und dann das Brett ins Case und vergiss die Slotblende nicht, die liegt beim Brett dabei.


----------



## sl-baller (15. September 2011)

Werde ich dran denken  ... die abstandshalter sind auch schon drin ... 



ich kämpfe grad mit dem 3. Lüfter ... der hat sone ant vibrationsdinger ... ich bin mir aber nich sicher ob ich die anleitung richtig checke ...  ... die bilder sind aber auch klein ... ^^


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

Meinst Du die Case Spätzle?


----------



## sl-baller (15. September 2011)

Die käse Spätzle?!  ... Also darunter versteh ich was anders ... ^^ ... 

Ja diese Gummi Dinger ... ^^ ... 

aber is egal ... das sieht einfach ******* ... (wenn es so richtig is wie ich es mir vorstelle und eine seite dieses gummi gnubbels (^^) an der seite rausschaut!) ... Hab das nun erstma mit den mitgeliefert Schrauben befestigt ... ! ...  ...



So Morgen werde ich dann weiter machen! ... See you! ;D


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

Ich verwende nur Alpenföhn Case Spätzle, weil sie die Lüfter entkoppeln  Die Montage ist etwas fummelig, aber Du montierst ja nicht jeden Tag Lüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Ich brauche sowas nicht, ich entkopple mein gesamtes Gehäuse.


----------



## sl-baller (15. September 2011)

Ach Case Spätzle ... ^^ ...

Aber ja die mein ich ... ^^ ...

Die dünne Seite kommt durch die Bohrlöcher am lüfter?! ... Und das dicke dann durch die Öffnung im Gehäuse?! ... 
Und bei beiden muss man ordentlich ziehen damit die 2 Schichten da durch die Löcher gehen?! ...

Is das grob gesagt richtig?!


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

Ja, das kann man so sagen. Am besten, Du nimmst eine Flachspitzzange o.ä. zum durchziehen.


----------



## sl-baller (15. September 2011)

Mal sehen ... ^^ ... Habs nu erstma mit den Schrauben dran ... da es wie gesagt mit den Dingern auch ******* aussehen würde ! (Ich meine den Seiten Lüfter ... den man direkt sieht ... !) ...

So bis morgen dann ... ^^


----------



## sl-baller (16. September 2011)

endlich zu haus ... ^^


neue lage:
ich war heute hier beim örtlichen saturn ... 
da habe ich natürlich prompt ein verkehrtes kabel gegriffen! ^^ ... deswegen war ich nochma hin und wollte umtauschen ... 
nun konnte mir da der nette herr aber nur bedingt weiter helfen ...

1. sagte er mir das mein anschluß vga ist ... ! ... meine graka kann aber "nur" displayport + hdmi wiedergeben ... ! ... und das es dort keine direkten kabel für gibt! ... 
2. bräuchte man einen adapter ... der alleine schon n haufen schotter kostet! ... 
3. den hätten se eh nich da gehabt ... ^^ ...

joa ... tip top ...

nu guck ich aber nochma ob es nich doch son kabel gibt ... 

wenn nich ... 

muss wohl sofort ein neuer monitor her!


----------



## Softy (16. September 2011)

Welche Grafikkarte und welchen Monitor hast Du denn?


----------



## sl-baller (16. September 2011)

ich hab immernoch die asus 6950! ;P ...

Und nen älteren Fujitsu Siemens ... ! ... genaue Modell Bezeichnung ... keine Ahnung ... ! ... ^^ ...

Das war die Geschichte das beim Monitor D-Sub steht!  ...

Also ich zeige mal nen Kabel welches ich bräuchte ... was aber nich geht da es für gewisse Notebooks dient! ... ^^
HDMI-VGA Kabel Full HD High Speed Top Qualität für PC: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Und was is das hier: 
Qualitätskabel Component HD-AV Kabel VGA HD Kabel für: Amazon.de: Elektronik
?!?!?! ...
HD-AV?! ... Was denn das nu wieder?!


----------



## Softy (16. September 2011)

Diese Adapter kosten so ab 10€ glaub ich. Kauf Dir nen neuen Monitor


----------



## sl-baller (16. September 2011)

10?!  ... Zeig her!  ...

Und dazu kommt dann noch mindestens 1 kabel ... ... dann is man mit Sicherheit schon bei minimum 20 ... ^^ ...

Ja ... läuft grad wirklich drauf hinaus das ich mir dann wohl doch selber schon nen Monitor hole ... passt mir zwar nich wirklich ... doch sehe das mittlerweile dann doch schon als notwendig an ...  ...

Heißt auch ... das zusammenbauen kann ich dies we ja schon wagen ... die ganze installation der Software würde dann noch wiederum dauern ...


----------



## Softy (16. September 2011)

Hier, aber ob das dann was taugt:  

DeLock Adapter Displayport St > VGA 15pin Bu - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Mmhh ... da bin ich auch noch ... (kurz) ... am grübeln ... 



Denke aber ... meine Entscheidung is dann schon gefallen ... 

Dann werde ich mir wohl nen komplett neuen Monitor auch noch dazu kaufen ... ^^ ... was solls ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Am besten mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen 

Und Dir mal ein paar Schirme anschauen : Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" oder iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6"


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Ja ... mal sehen ... ^^ ... 

Werd mir morgen Vormittag nochma mächtig Gedanken machen ... ! ...  ...

Ich denke das ich auch nich den supermonitor brauche ... da ich einfach nich glaube das ich die großen fehler sehe wenn ich zocke ... ! ... und das einzige spiel mit evtl schnellen bewegungen wird BF3! ... 
Alles andere sind Strategie und Managerspiele!  

von daher ...

der Iiyama sagt mir da auch schonma sehr zu ... ^^ ... Den hatte ich mir auch schon vorgemerkt ... !  ... Nur wo bestellen?! ^^ ... Einzige Möglichkeiten ... Mindfactory () oder Amazon oder Hardwareversand ... (Wobei Hardwareversand den ja nich anbietet!  ) ... 
Und Mindfactory ... -> Erwartet am 19.9! ... Naja ... ich weiß nich ob ich das schon wieder wagen will!  ... 

Erstma Gute Nacht ...


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

So ... weiter gehts ... 

Nochmal zum Iiyama! ... 

Der bekommt ja durchaus gute noten und Bewertungen ... ! ... Außerdem ist er Verhältnismäßig günstig ... ! ... 

Joa ... was soll ich sagen ... denke der wird es ... 

ich schaue nochma fix ob es "noch etwas besseres" für den Preis gibt ... ansonsten geht die Bestellung (bei Cyberport! -> die haben den auf Lager und da habe ich auch schonmal bestellt und war zufrieden!) raus! ...  ...


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

So ... mittlerweile bin ich fleißig am einbauen ... (monitor bestellung ging vorhin leider noch nich ... probiere es später noch einmal!) ...

Nachdem das Gehäuse soweit vorbereitet war ... -zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter - Festplatte - Laufwerk ... bereits alles drin is ...
Habe ich mich nun ans Maindboard und allem drum und dran gemacht ...

Ram is drin ... CPU-Lüfter montiert ...

Nun kommt laut Anleitung der Einbau ins Gehäuse ... bzw erst noch das Netzteil ... 
Hierzu meine Frage ... Prinzipiell ist es egal wie das Netzteil ausgerichtet ist? ... Also Lüfter holt Luft aus dem Boden/aus dem Gehäuse ... ?! ... Was wäre sinnvoller?! ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Wenn Du den Rechner auf einen flauschigen Teppich stellen willst, würde ich den Lüfter nach oben einbauen, aber sonst  ist es eigentlich egal. Vorteil beim Lüfter nach unten ist, dass kältere Luft eingesaugt wird, Nachteil, dass mehr Staub ins Netzteil gelangt. In dem Fall würde ich einen Staubfilter verwenden. Ich montiere das Netzteil immer mit dem Lüfter nach oben, schon allein weil ich zu faul wäre, den Staubfilter zu reinigen


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

ja ... son gitter was ich leicht abnehmen kann habe ich davor ... ! ... habs nun auch erstma so eingebaut ...

nun bin ich grad dabei die front-kabel anzuschließen ...

hierzu meine nächste frage ... 
das audio-kabel habe ich korrekt angeschlossen ... nun habe ich da direkt noch nen ableger ... also noch einen anschluss wo "AC 97" drauf steht ... weißt du was das is und wo das ran muss?! 
in dem mainboard handbuch konnte ich dazu bisher nix finden ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Nein, alle neuen Bretter haben HD Audio, also auch den nutzen, der AC 97 ist noch für alte Bretter, den einfach frei hängen lassen.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

achso okay ... dann is gut!  ...


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

ähm ... nächstes ding ...

laut handbuch hat mein mainboard "nur" 4 gehäuse + stromlüfteranschlüsse ... 
mit meinen zusatzlüftern habe ich aber insgesamt 6 lüfter! ...

gibs da ne möglichkeit?! ... sonst hätte ich mir die zusatzlüfter nich holen müssen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Du kannst sie per Adapter direkt ans Netzteil anschließen, an den Molex Stecker, Adapter sollte beim Lüfter dabei sein.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

okok ... ich schau mal!


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

ich weß nich wie ich die zusätzlichen lüfter ans netzteil anschließen soll ... 

auf dem netzteil stehen folgende anschlüsse:
12V P8
Drives (4x)
PCIe 1
PCIe 2


Adapter habe ich ... allerdings weiß ich nich wo die ran sollten ...  ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Die Adapter sollten hier passen: http://www.abload.de/img/molex_stecker_anleitunttiq.png


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

das sind die adapter die ich suche ... 

ich hab den adapter wo ich den lüfter anschluß einstecken kann ... und auf der anderen seite dann ein anschluß für insgesamt 4 spitzen rauskommen! ... welche dann in diesen dort reinpassen!

edit:
diesen anschluss habe ich an meinem adapter ... ^^ ... hab das mal anders betrachtet ... ! ^^ ... 

allerdings weiß ich dann immernoch nich wo ich das am netzteil anschließen könnte! :/


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Welches Netzteil hast Du denn? Hab grad den Überblick verloren.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Be Quiet Straight Power E480 ... Cm oder so ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Dann schau mal, welche abnehmbaren Anschlüsse noch in der Schachtel vom Netzteil liegen. Da ist sicher ein passendes dabei 

eines der rechten im rechten Bild musst Du anschließen: http://www.technic3d.com/review/net...t-power-bqt-e8-cm-480w-netzteil-im-test/3.htm


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

da hab ich schon geschaut! ... da is nix passendes! ... 

hab da nur mehrere sata bzw hdd anschlüsse ... 
nen p8 anschluß ...
2 vga kabel ...


was mach ich denn nu???


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

http://www.hartware.de/media/reviews/1195/gesamt.jpg

da mal das kabelzubehör

hier die anshclußmöglichkeiten

http://www.hartware.net/media/news/50000/50471_1b.jpg


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

also am HDD-anschluß bekomme ich den adapter angeschlossen ... das passt ...

aber is das richtig????


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Ja, das sind die ganz normalen 4poligen Molex-Stecker


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

also das is richtig?! ... gut gut ... *beruhigt sein* ...  ...

das is jetz nen kabel welches ich am netzteil in einen drives anschluß anstecken kann ... darüber laufen dann insgesamt 3 solcher hdd anschlüsse ... und am ende ist ein anschluss wo fdd drauf steht ... der muss dann sicherlich am mainboard befestigt werden!?! ... 

aber wo ran wird er angesteckt?! ... ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

sl-baller schrieb:


> Be Quiet Straight Power E480 ... Cm oder so ...


 
Läuft das denn auch?


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

was läuft auch?! ... das netzteil?! ... wie meinstn das jetz?! 


also das einzige was bezüglich des anschlusses passen würde und logisch wäre ... ist wohl ... 
der CHA-FAN1 ... falls ihr damit was anfangen könnt ... ^^
ansonsten ... das is der einzige wo 4-pin raufpassen und welche als gehäuselüfter anschluss ausgewiesen ist ... ?! ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Läuft das denn auch?



 

@topic

Am CHA_FAN Anschluss kannst Du alternativ einen Lüfter anschließen, der bekommt den Strom dann vom Board, und kann außerdem geregelt werden (im BIOS).


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

sl-baller schrieb:


> was läuft auch?! ... das netzteil?! ... wie meinstn das jetz?!



Das war jetzt ein Insider Gag. 



sl-baller schrieb:


> also das einzige was bezüglich des anschlusses passen würde und logisch wäre ... ist wohl ...
> der CHA-FAN1 ... falls ihr damit was anfangen könnt ... ^^
> ansonsten ... das is der einzige wo 4-pin raufpassen und welche als gehäuselüfter anschluss ausgewiesen ist ... ?! ...


 
Du musst halt schauen, welche 4 Pin das Brett so bietet ansonsten Adapter nehmen.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Du hast einen 4pin Gehäuselüfter? Welchen denn?


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

wie wo was denn nu?! .. 

also ich hab das da nun erstma angeschlossen! ...  ... is das nu verkehrt? ... ne andere möglichkeit habe ich nich ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

NEIN!!! Ans Netzteil kommt nur 2x Strom, einmal 24/20pin und einmal 4/8pin. Sonst nix. Also kein FDD Stecker an den CHA_FAN oder so. Damit kannst Du das Board schrotten!


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

häh ... ?!?!?! ... also würde das ding nun von beiden seite strom ziehen?! ... 

also jetz hab ichs beim cha wieder entfernt ... nun is es "nur" noch am netzteil direkt angeschlossen ... nu isses richtig?! ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Du kannst die Lüfter mittels Adapter an den Molex Stecker des NTs anschließen. Die Adapter sind beim Lüfter dabei.
Oder eben auf das Brett stecken, wenn du die entsprechenden Anschlüsse hast, schau mal ins Handbuch nach, was da geht.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Genau, entweder Netzteil _*oder  *_am Board anschließen.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

also ... ich hab da nun ein kabel ... 

mit der einen seite kann ich es am netzteil anschließen ... mit der anderen seite ... anscheinend nicht am mainboard da mir dazu der anschluß fehlt und ich nen adapter bräuchte!  ... dazwischen sind insgesamt 3 abzweigungen wo hdd drauf steht ... auf diese kann ich meine lüfter adapter stecken woran ich wiederum die lüfter anschließen kann! ... 

das habe ich getan und es is jetz am netzteil direkt angeschlossen! ... das bedeutet das ich sie erstma nicht regeln kann?! ...



was für einen adapater bräuchte man wenn ich es am mainboard anschließe?! ... wobei ich nicht weiß auf welchen anschluß ein jeweiliger adapter rauf müsste ... ! ...



mittlerweile habe ich aber ssd und festplatte noch angeschlossen ... vom netzteil bekommen sie strom ... und über die datenkabel habe ich sie mit dem mainboard verbunden ... ! ... die ssd hab ich am 6gb anschluß dran ... die festplatte an der 3gb ... ! ... das is soweit alles richtig?!

desweiteren habe ich grade die graka eingesetzt! ...
die muss ich nun noch mit strom versorgen ... ! ... 
vom netzteil her habe ich nen kabel ... das kann ich an die 12 v schiene anschließen ... und über nen 8-pin stecker an der graka! ... das muss so? ... desweiteren brauche ich dann noch nen 6 pin anschluss für meine graka! ... 
da habe ich 2 kabel zur verfügung die ich an je nachdem an einen der pcie anschlüsse stecken kann und mit dem anderen ende an die graka! ... das is auch richtig?!


ich muss ma eben in die stadt und mir n hdmi kabel holen ... ^^ ... dann lass ich meinen rechner sofern er denn bald läuft über meinen fernseher laufen ... ^^


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Also.

Wenn Du einen Lüfter am Netzteil anschließt, kannst Du ihn logischerweise nicht regeln. Der läuft immer volles Rohr mit 12 Volt.

Um einen Lüfter am Board anzuschließen brauchst Du keinen Adapter. Du schließt den einfach an CHA_FAN 1, CHA_FAN 2 usw. an. Die kannst Du dann im BIOS regeln. Am PWR_FAN Anschluss kannst Du nichts regeln.

An den CPU_FAN Anschluss des Boards muss der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers.

Die Graka braucht 2x Stromanschluss. Der Rest klingt soweit richtig. Stell aber trotzdem den Feuerlöscher daneben  

Schnelle Shooter werden am Fernseher wahrscheinlich wenig Spaß machen, die haben meist hohe Input-Lags und Reaktionszeiten.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

ja ... das würde nix machen ... der soll nur vorübergehend aushelfen ...

nacher wird wohl der neue monitor noch bestellt werden ...



noch fix ne andere frage ... zum laufwerk ...
da muss auch ein sata anschluß vom netzteil ran? ... und dann brauche noch wieder nen datenkabel zum sata anschluss vom mainboard?

edit:
nochma zu den lüfteranschlüsse ... gibt es denn die möglichkeit auf einen der anschlüsse nen adapter raufzusetzen über den dann mehrere laufen und gesteuert werden können?!


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Das Laufwerk braucht 1x Strom vom Netzteil und 1x Datenkabel zum Board.

Ja, es gibt solche Y-Kabel: Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

die würden das "problem" ja lösen!  ... gut gut
dann muss ich mir solche noch holen ..  ...

gut dann mach ich mich ma aufn weg inne stadt ... kauliste:
die Y-molex-kabel ... (hoffe die gibs im saturn ... ) und nen datenkabel für das laufwerk! ...

bis später!


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

SATA Datenkabel ist im Lieferumfang des Boards dabei.

Wegen eines Y-Kabels würde ich eher mal bei einem örtlichen PC-Dealer schauen. Glaube kaum, dass es im Saturn so was gibt.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

ja ... da habe ich 2! ... die sind aber wie gesagt schon aufgrund der ssd und der festplatte "verbraucht"! ;D ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Achso, sorry, dann natürlich ja


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

gut ...  ... dann passt so alles ...  ... 

nun werd ich los ... melde mich nachher wieder!  ... 


danke schonma bis hierhin für die ganze hilfe!!!!! ...


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

so ... weiter gehts ...

kabel alle gekauft ... und gleich ma verkauft ...  ... also ... bedingt verkauft ...
habe nun ein dvi - hdmi kabel gekauft ... passt auch alles ... allerdings habe ich nich gesehen gehabt das ich nen dvi-hdmi adapter habe ... weswegen ein hdmi - hdmi kabel gereicht hätte ... !  ... und was natürlich günstiger gewesen wäre!  ...

Nun werde ich Montag wieder hin ... und nochma umtauschen ... ^^ ... bis dahin wird das hier benutzt werden ... ^^ ...




zum einbau:
laufwerk + festplatte + ssd konnte ich endlich so ausrichten/einbauen das alles verbunden is!  ... meine güte was ein krampf  ...

desweiteren dürfte mir nur noch ... die stromverbindung zur graka fehlen ... ! ... 

so ... erledigt ... beide PCIe kabel an der Graka angeschlossen ... 

damit sollte alles verbunden und mit strom versorgt sein ... und selbst mit den gesamten kabelmanagement bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden!  ... ein profi hätte das sicherlich besser hinbekommen ... aber naja  ... das nächste mal ...

kurze frage ... die graka darf ein wenig "durchhängen"?! ... hab ja die lange ASUS Radeon 6950 (sehr lang) ... diese ist ja nur ... per PCI steckplatz und den 3 Schrauben an den hinteren Slotdingern befestigt ... oder fehlt da noch was?! ... ^^


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Das mit der Grafikkarte müsste schon passen. Du kannst ja mal ein Foto machen und hier hochladen.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Moment ... das is ein bisschen Tricky ... ^^ ... 

Hab keinen Fotoapparat ... ^^ ... Ich benutze ma eben meine webcam! ...  ...


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

so ... nachdem ich erstma n neuen treiber runterladen musste da ich mir auf meinem lappi w7 professional neu installiert hatte ... und damit alles rutnergehauen hatte ...  ...

hier nun das bild ... ich hoffe man kann es ein wenig erkennen! ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Soweit ich das erkennen kann, passt das schon so


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Du erkennst da was?


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Irgend eine Hand und eine Cola Flasche schon, ja


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Ich weiß noch nicht mal, was für ein Gehäuse das ist.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Hallo! ... ^^ ... 


Ansonsten schonma ne vorab Checkliste:
Mainboard is eingebaut ... ! ... daran sind alle kabel angeschlossen ... ! ... Strom - CPU Strom + Lüfter - SSD - Festplatte - Laufwerk - Frontpanel anschlüsse (dazu gleich noch ein frage) - Graka is dran - Ram is drin ... 
An der Graka beide Stromanschlüsse ... dran! ... 
SSD-Festplatte-Laufwerk bekommen Strom vom Netzteil ... Über das Netzteil sind die 3 zusätzlichen Lüfter angeschlossen ...

Das sollte alles sein ... 

Nun noch die Frage ... vom Frontpanel gab es ein Anschlußkabel auf dem steht: RESET SW ... ! ... Diese besteht aus 2 Pins! ... Im Mainboard Handbuch ...ist bei dem System Panel Header beschrieben ... RESET# (1-Pin) ... links daneben ein Pin als GND ausgewiesen ... rechts daneben ein DUMMY! ... Wie muss ich mein 2-Pin Anschluß nu anschließen?! ... habs jetz noch auf GND + RESET# drauf ... ! ... ?


edit: mittlerweile gibs antworten!  ... 

mehr erkennt ihr nich?! ... ja das is meine Hand die auf die besagte "schrägstellung" zeigt ... ! ... ^^ wie man doch eindeutig erkennt!  ...
Und das andere is ne Vanilla Coke ... was hier aber nix zur Sache tut!  ...


edit2: Gehäuse ist das BitFenix Shinobi Window!


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Es geht doch nur darum, ob die Grafikkarte durchhängt


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur darum, ob die Grafikkarte durchhängt


 
Du siehst da eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

hey hey! ... nu reichts!  ... so schlecht is das bild nu auch nich! ;D ...

bitte nich meinen letzten beitrag oben überlesen!  da bräuchte ich bitte nochma ne rückmeldung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Meinst du jetzt das Panel?
Schau ins Handbuch, plus ist plus und minus ist ground.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Ground ist minus. Der Plus-Pol Stecker ist mit einem kleinen Dreieck gekennzeichnet. Beantwortet das Deine Frage?


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Naja auf dem Panel (?) welches von der Front kommt ... steht wie gesagt nicht drauf welcher von den beiden + und - ist ... da steht nur RESET SW drauf ... ! ...

Und im Handbuch steht ... beim System Panel-Header ... RESET# ... ! ... dieser besteht aus 1pin ... von vorne kommen aber 2! ...

edit:
GND = ground? ... und das is Minus?! ... dann sollte das eigentlich so stimmen wie ich es habe ... ich guck nochma fix  ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Das steht da schon drauf, plus und minus ist gekennzeichnet. 
Du kannst es auch einfach ausprobieren, wenns nicht geht, hast du das falsch gepolt.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

...Ground ist minus. Der Plus-Pol Stecker ist mit einem kleinen Dreieck.... das hat mir geholfen ... 

muss den stecker wirklich nochma umstecken ... 

doof nur das ich alles drin habe ... und das nun ne ziemliche friemelei is! ... ^^ ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Jop, deswegen habe ich auch ein Asus Brett, die haben einen Q-Conector, macht die Sache einfacher.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

so ... alles dran ...  ...

komisch nur ... das 1. von 5 steckern umgedreht angebracht werden muss ... ! ... aber naja ... 

laut anleitung is es so nun richtig! ...  ...


nochma kurz die nachfrage: 
bei meinem längeren Beitrag auf der letzten seite ... wo ich die "checkliste" geschrieben habe ... habe ich da etwas vergessen?! ... ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Du hast was auf der letzen Seite geschrieben?


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Menno! ... hör auf mich zu verarschen!  ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Sieht gut aus soweit. Jetzt übertrage den ersten Start bitte als Live-Stream. Ich will die ersten Funken und Rauchwolken live sehen.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

1. ich weiß gar nich wie das geht ...
2. geht das bestimmt überhaupt nich so einfach!
3. von daher ...  ...

4. seid ihr noch länger wach?!  ... 

5. dann würde ich den start ... und installation und alles jetz wagen! ...


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

schlaft ihr jetz schon?!  ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Läuft der Rechner jetzt schon?  Wir warten


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Ich hab noch auf ne Antwort gewarte ...  ... Nich das ich jetz anmache ... und es läuft irgendwas falsch ...  ... Nich das ich dann nich gleich hilfe bekomme!  ...  ...

Gut gut ... dann vage ich es jetz ... ^^ ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Ok, ich sitze hier mit Popcorn und Bier und warte


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Er hat einen neuen Rechner?


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Verdammt ... da passt was nich ...  ... 

also ... angemacht habe ich ihn ... die beiden installierten lüfter vom gehäuse laufen auch ... die die am mainboard angeschlossen sind ... 

allerdings sehe ich nur n blauen screen auf meinem fernseher (per dvi-hdmi kabel angeschlossen) ... 




ach **** ...  ... jetz weiß ich schon wieder was der fehler is ... verdammte kacke!  ... 

ich hab vorhin beim rufftüffteln der reset sache ... die einige kabel vom netzteil entfernt um leichter ranzukommen ... ******* ... die hab ich nich wieder rangemacht!  ... ich idiot! ... 

was mach ich nu am besten?! ... kann ich den computer über den start knopf runterfahren?!


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Du kannst den Start knopf lange drücken, dann geht die Kiste aus.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

okay ... ^^ ...

so ... muss dann nochma kurz das gehäuse aufmachen und die kabel reinstecken ...

was n brüller  ... hast du wenigstens alles im mundbehalten vor lauter lachen!?  ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Ich zocke nebenher Dead Island, weil's mir zu lange dauert


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

JIPPIE JEI JAY!!!! ...  ... Es läuft alles und es kommt sogar ein Bild an!  ... JIIIIIIIIIIHAAAAAAAAAAAA ...       ...

Die Lüfter die per Netzteil angeschlossen sind laufen automatisch auf vollen Touren?! ... Wow ... dafür find ich die aber noch sehr sehr leise! ...       ...

Und die blauen LED's sehen auch schonma super aus!!! ...  ...


So ... dann will iich ma gucken ...


Reboot and Select proper Boot Device
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key ... 

dann will ich ma die Windows cd einlegen! ...


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Bin nun beim Windows installieren ...

Ich kann ja alles auf die SSD packen richtig? ... -Partitionen- oder sowas is nich von Nöten?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Die SSD brauchst du nicht partitionieren, einfach formatieren und fertig und dann Windows installieren.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Jo ... es läuft ... bzw installiert ... 

Man bin ich froh das alles funktioniert       ... das könnt ihr euch gar nich vorstellen


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Ich seh grad ... das How to wo ich das gelesen hab is von dir!  ... geilo!  ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Ach ja, diese Gefühle beim "ersten Mal"  

Für die SSD kannst Du nach der Windowsinstallation den SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online verwenden, der stellt die SSD automatisch optimal ein.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Ja ... das is "Der 1. eigene Rechner!" ...  ...  ...  ...

was stellt der denn alles so automatisch ein?!  ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

sl-baller schrieb:


> was stellt der denn alles so automatisch ein?!  ...



Der deaktiviert z.B. Optionen, die für eine HDD nützlich sind, aber für eine SSD nicht. Was der genau macht, siehst Du, wenn Du das Programm öffnest


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der deaktiviert z.B. Optionen, die für eine HDD nützlich sind, aber für eine SSD nicht. Was der genau macht, siehst Du, wenn Du das Programm öffnest


 
Das macht Windows Sieben automatisch, der Kram ist nur wichtig, wenn man noch XP oder Vista benutzt, bei Sieben sind die Programme überflüssig.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das macht Windows Sieben automatisch, der Kram ist nur wichtig, wenn man noch XP oder Vista benutzt, bei Sieben sind die Programme überflüssig.


 
Bringt aber mehr Punkte beim AS SSD Benchmark   

@TE
Welche SSD hast Du denn?


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

TE? ... wen meinst du denn jetz? ...


Also ich hab die Crucial M4 64gb ! ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Der TE bist du und die Crucial ist OK.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Für die SSD gibt es ein Performance-Firmware Upgrade^^ (Version 0009), die packt nochmal ~20% Mehrleistung drauf: Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Was heißt denn TE?!  ... Thread Eröffner? ...

Kurze Frage ... Grafikkarten Treiber habe ich nun installiert und Windows neu gestartet ...
Nun öffnete sich ein Programm namens Asus Smart Doctor! ...  Der sagt mir grad das meine Grafikkarte ok ist!  ... 

er zeigt mir an ... wie meine graka getacktet ist ... und ich glaube welche spannung er gerade bezieht ...
außerdem zeigt er mir die temperaturen der graka an ...

einstellmöglichkeiten habe ich noch folgenden:
VCore
Engine
Memory

Hier kann ich an den Balken schieben ... is das bereits ein Programm zum übertakten? ... Seh und erkenn ich das richtig?! ... 



und noch was anderes ... 
meine richtige Festplatte wird nich erkannt ...  ...
Bei der Windows Installation hat er mir diese noch angezeigt!  ...


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Die Festplatte musst Du ja auch erst formatieren / partitionieren.  Das geht in der Datenträgerverwaltung. 

Den Asus Smart Scheiss würde ich gleich wieder deinstallieren. Echte Männer übertakten, wenn überhaupt, im BIOS


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Hast du etwas den ganzen Krempel installiert, der auf der CD drauf ist?


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

Ja ... schon ... ^^ ... Was man halt so als Neueinsteiger macht ...  ... 

also das soll ich wieder deinstallieren?!


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Im Prinzip musst Du nur Windows installieren, dann ggf. den LAN-Treiber von der Mainboard-CD. Dann ziehst Du den aktuellsten Grafikkarten- und ggf. Chipsatztreiber und installierst die. Dann schaust Du im Gerätemanager, ob noch Treiber benötigt werden.

Den ganzen anderen Kram würde ich weglassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

sl-baller schrieb:


> Ja ... schon ... ^^ ... Was man halt so als Neueinsteiger macht ...  ...
> 
> also das soll ich wieder deinstallieren?!


 
Dann lösch noch mal die Festplatte und installiere Windows neu.
Dann von der Webseite des Herstellers die aktuellen Treiber runterladen und mehr nicht. Die CD in den Mülleimer werfen.


----------



## sl-baller (17. September 2011)

okok ... hab nun grad die cd vom Mainboard drin ... 

da also am besten nur den Lan Driver?

Desweiteren bietet er mir auch noch ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility - ASRock Instand Boot - und ASRock XFast USB ... an! ... Gut klingen tut es ... brauche ich es auch?!  ... 

An Treibern les ich auch noch HD Audio Driver and Application ... brauche das nich für den Sound?! ...


edit:
wie jetz ... alles nochma neu?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Du bist doch jetzt online, lade dir doch die aktuellen Treiber von Asrock runter und dann installierst du neu.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Den LAN Treiber brauchst Du auch nur dann, wenn Windows den nicht automatisch installiert.


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Naja ... noch bin ich über meinen Lappi online!  ... 

Hab nur ein Netzwerkkabel ...  ... 

Steck das gleich um ...

Also nochma ... Windows soll ich nochma komplett neu installieren?!?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Den LAN Treiber brauchst Du auch nur dann, wenn Windows den nicht automatisch installiert.


 
Windows kennt den nicht, ist bei praktisch allen 1155 Brettern so, denn als Sieben rauskam, gab es die Sachen noch nicht, woher als kennen?



sl-baller schrieb:


> Also nochma ... Windows soll ich nochma komplett neu installieren?!?!


 
Jop, so kriegst du den ganzen Software Müll am besten raus.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Du kannst auch unter "Programme und Funktionen" in der Systemsteuerung den ganzen Quark deinstallieren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Windows kennt den nicht, ist bei  praktisch allen 1155 Brettern so, denn als Sieben rauskam, gab es die  Sachen noch nicht, woher als kennen?



Service Pack 1 FTW


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch unter "Programme und Funktionen" in der Systemsteuerung den ganzen Quark deinstallieren.



Er ist eh am Anfang, da kann er lieber neu installieren, ist der saubere Weg.



Softy schrieb:


> Service Pack 1 FTW


 
Vergiss es, da sind keine neuen Treiber drin. 
Windows hat ja bei Sieben sogar den Soundtreiber von Virtual PC gestrichen, deswegen hat man da keinen Ton.


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

uh ... eine kleiner krieg  ...


ich schreibe grade wieder von meinem lappi ...

bekomme patu keine verbindung hergestellt ... 
das liegt aber wohl eher am netz hier! ... (ich leb in nem studentenwohnheim ... wo vielleicht noch kurz was eingestellt werden muss ... ! ... alles was mir einfiel und ich wusste hab ich probiert ... doch nix ... ) ...

vorab noch ne frage bevor ich pennen geh ... 

wie gelingt mir die komplette neuinstallation am besten?! ...

soll ich einfach auf die festplatte klicken ... alles markieren ... und löschen?????


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Nö, einfach neu formatieren. Also von der Windows DVD booten und dann nochmal Windows installieren.


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

okok ... probier ich ... nachher wenn ich wieder wach bin gleich aus!  ...

Nochmal ein riesen fettes *DANKE* ... an euch beide bis hierhin!!!   ... Ohne euch hätte ich das glaube ich nie so "schnell" geschafft!


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Also ich bin wieder wach!  ... Ihr auch?! ... ^^ ...


Windows will/soll ich ja am besten nochma komplett neuinstallieren ... ! ...

Ich muss doch während des Systemstarts F8 oder ESC drücken? ... Damit ich ins BIOS komme? ...
Das klappt nich wirklich ... 
Denn der Systemstart von der SSD is einfach Sauschnell! ...  ...


Ich könnte den Weg einer normalen installation gehen ... also via windows auf die dvd zugreifen und W7 neu installieren ...
nur dann kopiert er mir das alte Verzeichnis erstma ... ! ... Und ich weiß nich ob soweit der gesamte Speicherplatz ausreicht! ... 

Was also am besten tun?!


edit:
hab die zahlen verdreht .... also bei der neuinstallation reicht der platz ...

windows installiert sich nun nochma neu ... den ordner mit den ganzen anderen vorherigen sachen lösch ich dann einfach!


edit2:
Windows is mittlerweile neu installiert ... und das alte gelöscht ... ! ... nun sind insgesamt ~22gb von der SSD belegt ... das is ja die normale Windows Größe soweit ich weiß ... (einige Windows Programme werde ich aber auch noch runterhauen ... ) ...

Was bisher nach wie vor nich klappt ... ist eine Herstellung zum Internet ... ! ...

Da warte ich jetz auf Hilfe von unserem Netzteam hier ...


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Ich hätte die Festplatte nochmal schnell formatiert. Das kannst Du am Anfang der Windows-Installation auswählen (erweiterte Optionen oder so ähnlich).

Für den Internet Zugang musst Du den LAN-Treiber von der Mainboard CD installieren. Sonst aber nichts von der CD installieren. 

Dann meldest Du Dich hier wieder


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

achso ... nu hab ich es wie gesagt so installiert und den rest einfach gelöscht ... 

kann ich nun noch irgendwas formatieren?! ...



den Lan-Treiber habe ich natürlich schon längst installiert  ... dennoch ... bekomme ich nach wie vor keine verbindung hergestellt ...


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Wird denn die andere Platte unter Windows angezeigt?

Du benutzt aber schon ein LAN-Kabel? Oder willst Du über WLAN ins Netz?


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wird denn die andere Platte unter Windows angezeigt?
> 
> Du benutzt aber schon ein LAN-Kabel? Oder willst Du über WLAN ins Netz?


 

Moment da muss ich nochma fix gucken ... hab den Rechner erstma wieder ausgemacht gehabt ...

Klar benutze ich ein Lan-Kabel!!!!  ... Hab doch keine w-lan-karte!!!  ... (Wobei ich mittlerweile nich mehr wüsste wie die noch ihren Platz finden sollte!  )


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Schau mal im Gerätemanager, ob da noch Treiber fehlen.

Welche Grafikkarte hast Du?


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Graka is immernoch die Asus 6950! ...  ... Ich habe bisher noch keine weiteren Treiber installiert ... (auf eure Empfehlung) ... da ich mir die Treiber die noch fehlen direkt aus dem Netz runterladen sollte!  ... 

Festplatte ist noch nicht aufgelistet! ...


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Dann machen wir erst mal das:

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung 

Da erscheint dann die Platte. Dann rechtsklicken auf die Platte ->formatieren. Achte aber darauf, dass das Häkchen bei "schnellformatierung" gesetzt ist, sonst dauert das ganze ein paar Stunden.

Zum Internet: Geh mal auf das Symbol unten rechts (dürfte ein kleines Ausrufezeichen drauf sein^^). Dann rechtsklick ->Problembehandlung


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Ah da ... gefunden ...

Rechtsklick auf die Platte? ... dann kann ich noch nich formatieren ... nur initalisieren ... (er sagt mir das sie eben noch nich initialisiert ist!) ...

edit:
wenn ich initialisiere muss ich MBR oder GPT auswählen ... MBR ist wohl das richtige?!


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

GPT ist aktueller, aber MBR kannst Du auch nehmen. Ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Gut getan ... 

wenn ich erneut rechts klicke ... kommt immernoch nich formatieren! ... ^^ ...


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Welche Optionen kommen denn dann?


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

In dynamischen Datenträger konvertieren...
Zu GPT-Datenträger konvertieren
Offline ^^
Eigenschaften
Hilfe ^^


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Über einen Button -weitere Aktionen- kann ich auch noch

Datenträger neu einlese
Virtuelle Festplatte erstellen
Virtuelle Festplatte einfügen

auswählen


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Öhm. keine Ahnung, bei mir kam da bis jetzt immer formatieren oder partitionieren oder sowas in der Richtung. Konvertier mal in dynamischen Datenträger. Vielleicht kommt dann die Option


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

in der hilfe steht auch das ich den träger initialisieren muss ... 

habe ich auch getan ... dennoch hat sich irgendwie nich wirklich was verändert ... ^^


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Ich habs! ...


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Woran lag es denn?


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Man musste noch die Funktion "Neues einfaches Volume" anklicken ... anschließend öffnete sich ein kleiner Installationsassistent wo man alles zur Festplatte einstellen konnte ... so auch schließlich die Formatierung!  ...
(Über die Hilfe Funktion habe ich den entscheidenden Tipp gefunden!)

Festplatte is nun verfügbar!  ... 

So ... dann mach ich mich nochma am Internet zu schaffen ... ^^


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Was sagt denn die Problembehebung (s.o.)?


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Sie sagt ... 

Das ich keine IP-Konfiguration habe ... 

Das is für mich in soweit komisch ... weil das Netzwerk hier im Wohnheim letztes Jahr umgestellt wurde ... und jeder nun eine IP-Adresse automatisch bekommen soll ... 

Früher musste man wirklich noch alles eintragen ... aber das is nich mehr ... 

(Vom Netzteam hier hat leider noch keiner geantwortet ... )


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

An Treibern fehlt ja sonst eigentlich nich mehr viel?! ...

Mir fällt da nur der Graka Treiber ein ... ! ... ? ...

Da versuche ich grade herauszufinden ob ich hier die aktuelle Version auf der letzten PCGH-CD drauf habe ... AMD Catalyst 11.8 WHQL ...

edit:
joa ... sollte der akutellste sein!  ... dann installier ich den schonma!


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Hm, da hab ich leider keine Ahnung 

Du kannst ja schonmal die Treiber auf den Laptop runterladen, und dann mit nem USB-Stick rüberkopieren.


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Den Graka Treiber installier ich grad von der PCGH-CD ... 

gar nich so einfach wenn man nich alles sieht und mit tab und enter arbeiten muss ... ^^


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Jup, 11.8 ist der aktuelle.


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Is mittlerweile drauf ... 

Mozilla habe ich auch schonma installiert ...

Und nun zieh ich mir schon einige daten rüber ...  ...

Ein schönes Gefühl zu wissen(/und zu sehen) das alles läuft ...  ...

Fehlt nur noch Internet ... ! ^^ ...


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

So ... da abgesehen vom Internet alles Problemlos und vor allem schnell  läuft ... möchte ich nochma Danke an alle sagen die mir geholfen haben! ... *Speziell Softy und  Quantenslipstream danke ich hier!*  ...

Ich bin hochzufrieden mit meinem neuen Rechner! ... Er ist schnell ... dürfte über genügend Power verfügen ( ^^ ) ... und die Zusatzlüfter mit den blauen LED's sind bzw geben genau das wieder was ich mir erhofft habe ... eine wunderbare blaue Beleuchtung (Gesten Abend/Heute Nacht im dunkeln sah es richtig fett aus!)!  ...


Danke Danke Danke!!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

sl-baller schrieb:


> Sie sagt ...
> 
> Das ich keine IP-Konfiguration habe ...
> 
> ...


 
Schau mal im Netzwerkcenter rein, vielleicht ist da noch was am Laufen, was stört.
Eventuell irgendeine Software installiert?


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

wie erkenn ich ich denn ob da was am laufen is?!  ...

für mich sieht das alles "normal" aus! ... 

die einzigen treiber die ich installiert habe sind der graka treiber ... und der lan treiber! ... mehr nich ... 




(Vom Netzteam hat sich hier leider auch noch niemand gemeldet ...  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Also, der Router vergibt automatisch IPs an angeschlossene Rechner. Steckst du also dein Lan Kabel in den Rechner, wird eine IP zugewiesen und du bist sofort im Internet. 
Ist das nicht der Fall, liegt es entweder am Treiber oder dass ein Programm läuft, das verhindert, dass der Rechner die IP bekommt.


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Ja richtig ... so sollte es laufen ... und so lief es bei meinem Lappi (als ich auf diesem Windows 7 neu installiert hatte) auch ab ...

musste nur noch das netzwerk benennen ... und dann lief es sofort ... 

ich guck nochma ... ! ...  ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Du hast da irgendwo einen Bug mit reinbekommen, eventuell beim Treiber installieren, vielleicht ist da auch eine Software mit rauf gekommen.
Oder eine Software vom Provider.

Sonst mal Windows neu installieren.


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

ich hoffe das is ein scherz!  ... Ich installier doch nich nochma alles neu! ...  ...


also ich weiß nich woran es liegt ... 

im task manager sagt er mir ... das mit Lan verbunden ist ... allerdings hat er dort keine Auslastung ... teilweise lage die mal kurz bei 0,01%-0,1%! ...

aber sonst ... 

ich weiß es nich ...

(ich hoffe ich bekomme vom netzteam endlich ma ne antwort!  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Jop, wenn du nicht weißt, woran es liegt, ist neu installieren der schnellste Weg, so kannst du ermitteln, wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Naja ... aber ... da würde ich ja vermutlich nix anderes machen ...

Windows neu installieren ... Graka Treiber rauf ... Lan Treiber rauf ... 

Wäre ja genau der gleiche Vorgang ... ! ... Da erschließt sich mir gerade nich warum das gut sein sollte ... ^^ ...



Kurze andere Mitteilung:
Monitor Bestellung is raus!  ... Der -Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1- ist hoffentlich so schnell wie möglich da!!!  ... Dann habe ich endlich ne vernünftige Auflösung ... ! ... ^^ ... Mein Fernseher ist zwar nicht schlecht ... aber ... naja ... Fernseher halt ... ^^


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

Du kannst ja mal die Netzwerk-Einstellungen vom Laptop mit denen des neuen Rechners vergleichen, denn mit dem Laptop funktioniert es ja


----------



## sl-baller (18. September 2011)

Die waren gleich!  ...

Ich hab seid eben Internet!!!! ...  ... 

War ganz simpel ... bzw auch nich ... ^^ ... es musste noch meine MAC-Adresse ... oder physikalische Adresse meines Ethernet freigeschaltet werden ... ^^ ... Hab gerade einen vom Netzteam erwischt gehabt ... die hab ich ihm dann gegeben und keine 5 Minuten später ... schwupp di wupp!  ... INTERNET! ...  ... 

JETZ LÄUFT ALLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... Nun bin ich noch glücklicher als vorher!  ...


----------



## sl-baller (21. September 2011)

Monitor is Heute schon gekommen! ... (Sehr schneller Versand von Cyberport!) ... 

Also ich find den Iiyama einfach nur geil ... 

Geile Auflösung ... geile Farben ... keine Pixelfehler ... perfekt! ... Ich bin schon jetz mit dem zufrieden!  ...


----------



## sl-baller (22. September 2011)

Nochma ein Nachtrag:

Also die gesamte Power finde ich einfach nur beeindruckend!  ... Kann endlich World of Tanks zocken ... bekomme dort 50-60 Fps ... auf meinem alten Lappi war ich froh wenn ich konstant mal ~20 hatte ...  ... Desweiteren noch ein Frage: Ping bedeutet doch wielange ein Befehl zum umsetzen braucht?! ... Ist dieser nicht in erster Linie dann von der Internetverbindung abhängig?! ... (Denn selbst der hat sich nochma deutlich verbessert!) ... Das ich das Spiel nun auch endlich auf höchsten Einstellungen zocken kann brauch ich nich zu sagen oder?!  ... Ich bin hellauf begeistert ... nun habe ich endlich faire Chancen im Kampf ...  ...

Auch die Grafikwiedergabe bei C&C 3 is der Wahnsinn! ... 


Danke nochma beim helfen der Zusammenstellung!!!       ...


----------



## sl-baller (11. Oktober 2011)

Also vorab ... 
Ich bin nach wie vor von der Power und Geilheit meines Rechner vollends beeindruckt!  ...

Mittlerweile habe ich dann auch ma die Lüfter geregelt ... die nun langsam vor sich hin drehen ... (man hört wahrlich nur noch das der Rechner an is ... und das immerhin bei 2-Graka-Lüftern, 1-CPU-Lüfter, 1-Netzteil-Lüfter und immerhin 6 (!) Gehäuselüftern!  (= 10 Lüfter die drehen!) ! ... ^^ ...
CPU- Temperatur habe ich hier und da auch ma ausgelesen ... ! ... In der Regel liegt diese bei ~30°C ... ! ... Unter Last (Ich beziehe mich da jetz ma auf Crysis 2) steigt diese gerade mal auf etwas über 40°C! ... Top würde ich ma sagen!  ...

Nun ne andere Frage ... 
Würde gerne auch ma die Graka Temperatur auslesen ... kann mir da einer n Programm empfehlen?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Dafür kannst du ein Gadget benutzen.
Guck mal hier rein, da findest du bestimmt ein paar Gadget für die Sidebar.
OrbLog


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür kannst du ein Gadget benutzen.
> Guck mal hier rein, da findest du bestimmt ein paar Gadget für die Sidebar.
> OrbLog



Die Gadgets von Orbmu2k sind echt gut  Für die CPU Temperatur gibt es ein schickes Gadget zu CoreTemp.


----------



## sl-baller (11. Oktober 2011)

Hab was gefunden ...  ...

Die Graka-Temp liegt auch bei ~40°C! 

edit: wo find ich das zu core temp?! ...


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Entscheidend ist aber die Temp unter Last. Die kannst Du mit Furmark testen.


----------



## sl-baller (11. Oktober 2011)

okay ... ich guck ma!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

sl-baller schrieb:


> Hab was gefunden ...  ...
> 
> Die Graka-Temp liegt auch bei ~40°C!
> 
> edit: wo find ich das zu core temp?! ...



40° ist doch OK, ist bei meiner auch in etwa so, unter Last sind es dann 55°.


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

sl-baller schrieb:


> edit: wo find ich das zu core temp?! ...


 
Hier: Windows Live Gallery


----------



## sl-baller (11. Oktober 2011)

also hab jetz ma furmark 5 minuten laufen lassen ...

fullscreen + 8x msaa ... temperatur pegelte sich nach 3 minuten bei 66-68°C ein ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Kauf dir mal eine bessere Grafikkarte.


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Temperaturen sind sehr gut  Bis 90°C ist unbedenklich.


----------



## sl-baller (11. Oktober 2011)

wieso?!  ... ich bin mit der sonst sehr zufrieden! 


edit:
@softy ... allet klar!  ...

is schon n ziemlich geiles teil die asus 6950 ^^ ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, Asus Karten eben...


----------



## sl-baller (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo Freunde der Schaltkreise!  ...

Also mein Rechner läuft immernoch 1a! )) ...

Nun soll ich mal für nen Kumpel nen Rechner zusammenstellen ... und wollte dafür nun keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen ... 

Was soll der Rechner können ... bzw wozu wird er gebraucht: zum teilweise daddeln (einfache games) und zur videobearbeitung! 

Nun mal meine Gedanken hier:
Intel Core i7 2600 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
ASRock P67 Pro3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,
1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks
LiteOn iHAS124-19 SATA Schwarz Bulk - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron
2000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks (2x!!!)
Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156,
Xigmatek Asgard III Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Könnten mir die Experten dieses Forum bitte sagen ob meine Zusammenstellung in sich passt?!  ...


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

CPU: Xeon-1230 (i7-3770k)
MoBo: AsRock H(Z)77
GPU: Sapphire HD 7870
NT: BeQuiet StraightPower E9 480W
Laufwerk ist ok, bin zu faul es abzutippen
SSD: Crucial m4 128gb, 64gb sind arg klein bemessen
RAM:8gb Corsair Vengenance LP 
HDD ist ok
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Thermalright HR-02 Macho)
Gehäuse ist super

Wenn er übertakten will ersetzte die Teile durch die die in Klammern stehen
Ist Windows vorhanden?


----------



## sl-baller (6. Mai 2012)

Erstma Danke für die Rückmeldung!  ...

Windows is vorhanden ja.

Fressen die Xeon Chips nich ne Menge Energie? ...


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

Der Vorgeschlagene hat ne TDP von 80W, die Ivys haben eine von 77W
und mein Phenom eine von 125W (das ist viel)

Will dein Kumpel übertakten?


----------



## sl-baller (6. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Der Vorgeschlagene hat ne TDP von 80W, die Ivys haben eine von 77W
> und mein Phenom eine von 125W (das ist viel)
> 
> Will dein Kumpel übertakten?



Ok ...

Ne das is nicht notwendig bzw nich vorgesehen ...

Ein Kriterium hab ich vergessen ... der Rechner soll natürlich leise sein!


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

Das sieht am Ende so aus: 
CPU: Xeon-1230 
MoBo: AsRock H77 Pro4
GPU: Sapphire HD 7870
NT: BeQuiet StraightPower E9 480W
Laufwerk ist ok, bin zu faul es abzutippen
SSD: Crucial m4 128gb, 64gb sind arg klein bemessen
RAM:8gb Corsair Vengenance LP 
HDD ist ok
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella 
Gehäuse ist super
Lüfter: z.B. diese Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## sl-baller (6. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Das sieht am Ende so aus:
> CPU: Xeon-1230
> MoBo: AsRock H77 Pro4
> GPU: Sapphire HD 7870
> ...



Besten Dank!

Der EKL Alpenföhn liefert genug Kühlleistung?

Und das Netzteil liefert auch mehr als genug Saft? ... (Welche Zertifizierung empfiehlst du?)

Und beim RAM ... hat Corsair dort bestimmte Vorteile?


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

Das Nt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at EU
Der Sella hält die CPU kühl und leise, er reicht völlig aus
Der Corsair hat ein gutes P/L


----------



## sl-baller (6. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Das Nt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at EU
> Der Sella hält die CPU kühl und leise, er reicht völlig aus
> Der Corsair hat ein gutes P/L


 

Ach okay ... ^^ ...

Dann war ich ja Goldrichtig  ... 

Gut gut ... Dann Danke ich dir vielmals!  ...

Werde das meinem Kumpel dann mal unterbreiten!  ...


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

Mach das und vergiss nicht zu sagen, wies gelaufen ist


----------



## sl-baller (6. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Mach das und vergiss nicht zu sagen, wies gelaufen ist


 

Ich hoffe er entscheidet sich dafür ... 
Hätte durchaus mal Lust auch selber mal wieder nen Rechner zusammenzuschrauben!  ...


----------



## sl-baller (30. Oktober 2016)

Dann hole ich mal meinen alten Thread wieder hoch, dann muss ich keinen neuen aufmachen! ^^

Folgendes:
Mein Rechner besteht nach wie vor aus den Teilen die Ich (/Wir) damals zusammengestellt haben. 
Nur mit der Ausnahme das noch eine weitere ssd dazu gekommen ist.


Nochmal kurz eine Auflistung:
AsRock P67 So.1155
Be Quiet 480W
8gb G.Skill Ddr3 1333
Intel Core I5 2500K 4x3,3 Ghz
Scythe Mugen
Graka ist ne Asus 6950

Ist denke ich das wichtigste.

Nun mein Anliegen:
Damals war der Rechner für Battlefield 3, auch Battlefield 4 hat der Rechner 1a mitgemacht! Und auch ansonsten ist der durchaus gerannt wie Hölle, womit ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Bei Battlefield 1 stößt der nun allerdings doch an seine Grenzen.

Ein Freund meint, ein Aufrüsten der Graka würde reichen. Da bin ich mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher. Deswegen die Frage an euch!? Ziel ist, dass das Spiel auf hohen Einstellungen flüssig läuft.

Könnt ihr mir da Sachen empfehlen? Ich bin doch mittlerweile wieder ziemlich aus der Thematik raus. Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------

